# Ibanez 2015 - New Models & NAMM Thread



## Xaios

Well, as NAMM gets closer and closer, I figure it's high time this thread gets underway. The air is electric with the prospect of spoilers!

So far, there hasn't been much. We've seen some stuff for Europe here, but the only "new" 7s there were a Premium version of the UV7PWH, and a ziricote-topped RG927. Beautiful guitars admittedly, but personally I'm jonesing for some PRESTIGE line guitars!

Just to clarify, we don't have to restrict this to just NAMM. Obviously NAMM only showcases Ibanez guitars which are destined for the American market, which has a long and storied history of being different from what gets sold everywhere else in the world. So if you see something new for Europe, Canada, Australia or Asia, please post that too!

Still though, I'm sure there's more to come. Bring on the spoilers!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

As much as the Alex Kenivel from 2 years ago would love to burn the Alex Kenivel of today alive, I think I'll be in the Schecter camp throwing tomatoes at the Ibanez camp. 

.. It even feels weird to say it. I've always loved Ibanez. 

*braces for neg rep/hateful post impact*


----------



## simonXsludge

What I've seen so far:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Fanned bass means we could see fanned guitars this year or the next. 99% sure though that they will have EMGs/actives since they are much easier than manufacturing a slanted pickup.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Xaios said:


> I'm jonesing for some PRESTIGE line guitars! Bring on the spoilers!



This.



Alex Kenivel said:


> As much as the Alex Kenivel from 2 years ago would love to burn the Alex Kenivel of today alive, I think I'll be in the Schecter camp throwing tomatoes at the Ibanez camp.
> 
> .. It even feels weird to say it. I've always loved Ibanez.
> 
> *braces for neg rep/hateful post impact*



I know what you're sayin, man. I still have hope for Ibby, but the fanboy in me is losin heart.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

5% of my NAMM hope in Ibanez.

The NAMM previews so far have been underwhelming for me. 
Hipshots everywhere...I'm not a fan of fixed bridges and the only one I like is the TOM, recessed possibly.

Schecter killed the Merrow with a colour that is...bah

ESP has the FRX 7 string only with a fixed and wow in black and white. :/

PRS makes an ARZ Marty Friedman that should be charged guilty for plagiarism.

I still don't get why Ibby doesn't reverse the headstock on the 8 strings... 
The Ibby with a burl poplar top is wow but I don't like coloured tops with back not painted, either all painted or all natural wood.
And I don't like bindings...I feel sad.
I do really hope Ibby comes up with a fanned, at least to shake the market a bit.
And yeah I join the bandwagon of Ibby fans losing heart.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

I want to see some prestiges...


----------



## Triple-J

Personally I'm no Ibanez loyalist but what I'd like to see from them this year is a 7 string FR and some kind of rejig of the RGD series (which I'm half expecting seeing as both the Dino & Head sigs use the shape) I'd also love a model with an S series body and a RGD scale neck too but I know that's never going to happen.


----------



## jwade

I'm hoping for:

-reversed headstock 7s

-RGD 8s

-MIJ UV

-Prestige 7 Jake Bowen sig


----------



## Sepultorture

I'm still keen to see what comes and will haunt this bastard till I see it all

But to be honest, and I'm sure I've said it before, they did it with the 2127FX and I could care less about anything else they might come out with, UNLESS we are talking putting gotoh locking on them and giving me gloss black loveable dimarzio d-activators, ohwells dreaming, but I still got 2127fx for now


----------



## Churchie777

love to see an RGD 7 with a lo pro


----------



## ShredandBalls

Finally, I was waiting for this thread!
Last year was a shitty one but if everything goes as planned there I'll have a couple of NGDs from Ibanez this year


----------



## ZXIIIT

Still waiting for either of these, 7-string fixed bridged versions.


----------



## s2k9k

Pretty excited for this one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez copying schecter copying Ibanez 

Also I'm not totally sure if this is happening but I wonder if theyres another Daron Malakian Sig in the works? He seems to have recently switched back to Ibanez for the third time lol and has a new Iceland based on the old Artist series. Pretty much a standard black Iceman but with gold hardware and the Artist trapeze bridge.

Edit: piccy goodness


----------



## jwade

If they were doing new music, a new sig might make sense.


----------



## ShredandBalls

Someone here posted this link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH3pCw_XWlo

Check out the blue 8 string with maple fretboard at 3:53!!!


----------



## Xaios

^ Forget that, there's a maple boarded, mahogany bodied 7 string right above it! WE ARE DELIVERED!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Xaios said:


> ^ Forget that, there's a maple boarded, mahogany bodied 7 string right above it! WE ARE DELIVERED!



I noticed that as well...just the thing I was looking for!


----------



## ShredandBalls

Ibanez never ceases to amaze. It's great that they're lowering their pricetags and listening to their customers.


----------



## Sparkplug

the only things that would catch my attention is a reversed headstock 7 and recalculated price politics for their signature series. as jwade mentioned, a Jake Bowen 7 would be great but probably not affordable. >2000$ is just ridiculous.


----------



## Sepultorture

didn't see any RGD's cept a Komrad in that vid

different market?


----------



## Marchip

I'm a bit dissapointed with this year's line, still hoping that Ibanez will bring back RG7 XL series some day. Also, I don't understand that pickup choice for that blue/maple RG8, IMO I think that D-activators would be better than PAF 8s.


----------



## AChRush1349

Dude, that xiphos caught my eye. Mahogany body and ebony fretboard? If it's neck through like the other Xiphos models I may have to get one of those.


----------



## cardinal

Xaios said:


> ^ Forget that, there's a maple boarded, mahogany bodied 7 string right above it! WE ARE DELIVERED!



I suppose lots of folks will be happy that it's a hardtail, but that's disappointing to me. Also, what's with the big dot inlay on the new RG Prestige? It's old school, I guess, but I preferred the tiny dots from the 1527(M). 

They also are releasing mahogany-bodied RG742X guitars without the burl tops, which is kinda cool. Looks like a new color for the S5527FX as well. 

Should hopefully placate the fixed-bridge crowd a bit. But I'm very surprised not to see the 26.5" Bowen Titan 7. I had been assuming that it was going to be a production guitar. Pretty bummed about that. Also very bummed that it looks like the RGD2127 continues to be stuck with the Edge Zero. Keep hoping it will move to the Lo Pro like the RG Prestige stuff. 

Anyway, sorry for complaining. Ibanez is releasing some cool stuff, so yay!


----------



## cardinal

Sparkplug said:


> the only things that would catch my attention is a reversed headstock 7 and recalculated price politics for their signature series. as jwade mentioned, a Jake Bowen 7 would be great but probably not affordable. >2000$ is just ridiculous.



The Bowen sig has a lot of up-market features (arched maple top, ebony fret board, three piece bubinga/maple neck). The price of the six string is high but seems in line with Ibanez prices generally. Presumably a 7 string would be about the same uncharge from the six to seven strong Jem. 

Too bad it's all moot since the Bowen 7 isn't in that catalog. Maybe Summer NAMM?


----------



## Sparkplug

cardinal said:


> The Bowen sig has a lot of up-market features (arched maple top, ebony fret board, three piece bubinga/maple neck). The price of the six string is high but seems in line with Ibanez prices generally. Presumably a 7 string would be about the same uncharge from the six to seven strong Jem.
> 
> Too bad it's all moot since the Bowen 7 isn't in that catalog. Maybe Summer NAMM?



do you guys were expecting a Jake Bowen 7? I can remember that he told us in an interview that a 7 is unrealistic atm because most of Periphery's songs are played on six string guitars. stupid question but I'm not really into Periphery and do not follow the stuff they are saying in interviews.



Otherwise, last year's lineup also was pretty lame until a prominent Ibanez guru accidenticaly uploaded the dealers only catalogue


----------



## RickSchneider

ShredandBalls said:


> Someone here posted this link:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH3pCw_XWlo
> 
> Check out the blue 8 string with maple fretboard at 3:53!!!



That RG652KFXKB looks god damn beautiful at 3:30. Gotto love Ibanez and their catchy names!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I posted in the other thread but if anyone wants to read the specs of some of the 7 string mahogany body models:


















Here is what I'm guessing is finally a production 6 string version of what they were experimenting with when they built my Koa Protoype. The marbled rosewood sounds interesting. I do wish it had a mahogany body so it sounded like mine.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Xaios said:


> ^ Forget that, there's a maple boarded, mahogany bodied 7 string right above it! WE ARE DELIVERED!



Yeah, and it's got a mahogany body and wenge top as well. Adventurous.


----------



## USMarine75

My wish list:

1. Reverse headstocks
2. Neck thru, ala the RGT3120
3. More carved tops like the RGA
4. I like the direction they're going in with more maple and ebony fingerboards, hopefully they keep this going.
5. More models with the original lo-pro trem design
6. REVERSE HEADSTOCKS !!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Fanned bass means we could see fanned guitars this year or the next. 99% sure though that they will have EMGs/actives since they are much easier than manufacturing a slanted pickup.



Remember though, that Ibanez has been using BKP as of late


----------



## Mr GriND

AELBT1 baritone 27" acoustic
AEL108MD 8 string acoustic
AEL108TD 8 string acoustic

Premium rg927wzcz 7 string
Iron label six27fdbg paf7 gibraltar 2

srff805 fanned 5 string bass 34"/35"5 bartolini's pups
srff806 fanned 6 string bass 33"6/35"35 bartolini's pups
prestige srff4505 fanned 5 string 34"/35"5 norstrand pups

No new Rgd's on my European catalog...


----------



## Jameslewis777

Any word on any thing non-8 string higher than 25.5" scale?

I'm itching for a better baritone 6 or another RGD


----------



## jwade

ShredandBalls said:


> Someone here posted this link:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH3pCw_XWlo
> 
> Check out the blue 8 string with maple fretboard at 3:53!!!



That looks gorgeous, birdseye maple fingerboard, burl top, PAF8 pickups, headstock matching the body and a hardshell case included for $1,700?? Ho boy, really hope Canada gets that one!


----------



## Musiscience

That makes me moist.


----------



## Decipher

Mr GriND said:


> AELBT1 baritone 27" acoustic
> AEL108MD 8 string acoustic
> AEL108TD 8 string acoustic
> 
> Premium rg927wzcz 7 string
> Iron label six27fdbg paf7 gibraltar 2
> 
> srff805 fanned 5 string bass 34"/35"5 bartolini's pups
> srff806 fanned 6 string bass 33"6/35"35 bartolini's pups
> prestige srff4505 fanned 5 string 34"/35"5 norstrand pups
> 
> No new Rgd's on my European catalog...


8 string acoustics you say....


----------



## cardinal

Sparkplug said:


> do you guys were expecting a Jake Bowen 7? I can remember that he told us in an interview that a 7 is unrealistic atm because most of Periphery's songs are played on six string guitars. stupid question but I'm not really into Periphery and do not follow the stuff they are saying in interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, last year's lineup also was pretty lame until a prominent Ibanez guru accidenticaly uploaded the dealers only catalogue



I don't follow Periphery; in fact I've never even listened to one of their songs. But I saw that Bowen Titan 7 posted here and just thought it'd be a production model. Guess not.



Lorcan Ward said:


> I posted in the other thread but if anyone wants to read the specs of some of the 7 string mahogany body models:



Any idea what the "Std. DL 7 bridge" is on the RG7420ABCBBQ? Hoping that they're moving on from the Edge Zero II stuff. Even if this new trem is horrible, if it has Edge or OFR post spacing, that's a step up IMHO.


----------



## LordHar

Decipher said:


> 8 string acoustics you say....



I believe they are 6 string with two strings doubled. One guitar has the high e and b doubled, the other the middle two strings.


----------



## a curry

Whyyyyy couldn't they put a trem in the s5527????


----------



## Shredmon

any actual scans of the european catalogue available guys?
still cant believe that no new rgds or rga7s are coming.... :/
greets


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

I used to have all the maple boarded 7 models Ibanez made. Now I only have half of them. I am so excited.


----------



## canuck brian

Sparkplug said:


> the only things that would catch my attention is a reversed headstock 7 and recalculated price politics for their signature series. as jwade mentioned, a Jake Bowen 7 would be great but probably not affordable. >2000$ is just ridiculous.



Its not ridiculous at all. It's a Japanese made, signature, high end guitar. That's like saying a Porche costing more than 50k is overpriced.


----------



## kevdes93

YES SOME MAPLE FRETBOARDS!!!! the wenge topped 7 WILL be my next guitar. followed by the blackwood topped 6. a new RGD would be coo too...

anyone familiar with "marbled rosewood"? its on the blackwood RG


----------



## odibrom

The question nobody is asking: where can one find that PDF file?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

odibrom said:


> The question nobody is asking: where can one find that PDF file?



Nobody's asking because they all have googled the shit out of it already 

This seems to be the Euro catalog:

http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/ibanez_catalog_2015/1

And non surprisingly, Europe does not get the cool models....again....sigh


----------



## Xaios

cardinal said:


> Any idea what the "Std. DL 7 bridge" is on the RG7420ABCBBQ? Hoping that they're moving on from the Edge Zero II stuff. Even if this new trem is horrible, if it has Edge or OFR post spacing, that's a step up IMHO.



I noticed that too, I'm curious what it portends.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

kevdes93 said:


> YES SOME MAPLE FRETBOARDS!!!! the wenge topped 7 WILL be my next guitar. followed by the blackwood topped 6. a new RGD would be coo too...
> 
> anyone familiar with "marbled rosewood"? its on the blackwood RG



Marbled in the guitar world means figured/streaked. So I'm guessing it will be a mix of light brown to black streaks. 

The oil finish they are using on the Maple 7 puts their J-custom necks to shame. Hopefully the Blackwood topped 6 has it aswell. 



ZeroS1gnol said:


> And non surprisingly, Europe does not get the cool models....again....sigh



The ziricote veneer on the Premium 7 looks awesome but we are missing most of the better US models.


----------



## Chrisjd

a curry said:


> Whyyyyy couldn't they put a trem in the s5527????



Because people are realizing that a good fixed bridge just works better and takes less time without any real drawbacks.


----------



## odibrom

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Nobody's asking because they all have googled the shit out of it already
> 
> This seems to be the Euro catalog:
> 
> http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/ibanez_catalog_2015/1
> 
> And non surprisingly, Europe does not get the cool models....again....sigh



That is why I asked, to get your already done google research work... 

Those 8 string acoustic guitars (steel string core) in this link are odd, they don't feel like the electric ones, double strings, maybe...?


----------



## 77zark77

Musiscience said:


> That makes me moist.



The specs explain more than the name !
please Ibanez, stop those illegible references, better have some memorize(able) names


----------



## Schaug

Are these the US only models? Because the look beautiful!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

77zark77 said:


> The specs explain more than the name !
> please Ibanez, stop those illegible references, better have some memorize(able) names



RG652AHMNGB is a bit ridiculous sounding. 

It looks more like a licence plate number than a guitar.



Schaug said:


> Are these the US only models? Because the look beautiful!



Yes but we could get some models in the EU. You can always just order from a US store and pay the shipping + import fees.


----------



## cardinal

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Nobody's asking because they all have googled the shit out of it already
> 
> This seems to be the Euro catalog:
> 
> ISSUU - Ibanez catalog 2015 by Mogar Music S.p.A.
> 
> And non surprisingly, Europe does not get the cool models....again....sigh



Interesting at least that there's no DCM100. Europe had it last year, right? There seems to be confusion over whether it's actually limited production or not. 



Chrisjd said:


> Because people are realizing that a good fixed bridge just works better and takes less time without any real drawbacks.



Haha. No draw backs other than you can't dive or pull up notes or add that beautiful warbling vibrato to cords that only a floating trem can do.


----------



## Andromalia

Lorcan Ward said:


> Yes but we could get some models in the EU. You can always just order from a US store and pay the shipping + import fees.



If they will let you.


----------



## Xaios

Lorcan Ward said:


> RG652AHMNGB is a bit ridiculous sounding.



I long for an RG752 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Finish Black Burst Quilt.

AKA, the RG752OMGWTFBBQ.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

AChRush1349 said:


> Dude, that xiphos caught my eye. Mahogany body and ebony fretboard? If it's neck through like the other Xiphos models I may have to get one of those.



When I read BKP in the image my mouth foamed, but then I checked the specs and it has EMGs and not BKPs 
Anyway, so glad the Xiphos is back.


----------



## Curt

HNNNNNGGGGGHHHH


----------



## deltast0rm

Ah, finally! Black, boring lefty models! 

/s


----------



## Schaug

Lorcan Ward said:


> Yes but we could get some models in the EU. You can always just order from a US store and pay the shipping + import fees.



It's overpriced as is, bro, I couldn't imagine what would importing do to my wallet. But, fingers crossed that some of these will be the part of the EU lineup. 

Although I'm losing faith that Ibanez will ever fully expand their business to a small EU market of 500 million people


----------



## trem licking

still no lo-pro edge 8 tremolo :'-(


----------



## Fierce_Swe

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Nobody's asking because they all have googled the shit out of it already
> 
> This seems to be the Euro catalog:
> 
> ISSUU - Ibanez catalog 2015 by Mogar Music S.p.A.
> 
> And non surprisingly, Europe does not get the cool models....again....sigh



What a dissapointment for us in EU...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Iron Label Xiphos eh?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The PS40 is only $300?

Holy .... that's tempting. Probably the cheapest I've ever seen a standard Iceman go for.

Besides the PS sigs, nothing interests me.  Although it's good to see the Xiphos back. Can't wait to see his PRS video.


----------



## MoshJosh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The PS40 is only $300?
> 
> Holy .... that's tempting. Probably the cheapest I've ever seen a standard Iceman go for.



Are the cheaper sigs made in Indonesia or china?

I'm digging the PS40 and JEM jr but no sure I'd jump on one MIC???

The fireman sigs are MIC right


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Curt said:


> HNNNNNGGGGGHHHH



Imho with that bridge everything is overpriced.


----------



## s2k9k

Maple boards!!!


----------



## Aris_T

I was expecting the QM S7 models that landed the US in 2014 (bummer...), but the new basses got me excited


----------



## Shredmon

when this is the actual euro catalogue, its more than dissapointing......besides no new RGDs or RGA models not even the new finishes of the Iron Label line? where are the 7 string S models?


----------



## Sparkplug

Shredmon said:


> not even the new finishes of the Iron Label line? where are the 7 string S models?



yeah. I'm missing the neck thru iron label in natural finish too.  this thing is gorgeous and reminds me of some lacs stuff


----------



## Shredmon

yeah, that was nr.1 on my shoppinglist for 2015 :/ maybe they will bring more US models to europe at musikmesse....


----------



## Felvin

OmegaSlayer said:


> Imho with that bridge everything is overpriced.



The Gibraltar II is a good and solid bridge that feels great. Plus it will never have the problem of breaking string saddles or overwound locking screws.


----------



## cardinal

Felvin said:


> The Gibraltar II is a good and solid bridge that feels great. Plus it will never have the problem of breaking string saddles or overwound locking screws.



I'm much more a trem guy, but I actually like the Gibraltar. I even like the first one because you have the option to top-load some or all of the strings if you want.


----------



## jl-austin

Aris_T said:


> I was expecting the QM S7 models that landed the US in 2014 (bummer...), but the new basses got me excited



Dude! Paint it gray, put some eyes above the neck and you would have a humpty Whale Bass!


----------



## jamesfarrell

Where is this Xiphos that you fart smugglers mentioned? I don't see it in the catalogue linked.


----------



## JD27

jamesfarrell said:


> Where is this Xiphos that you fart smugglers mentioned? I don't see it in the catalogue linked.



At around 5:25. And I must admit, it is pretty cool, I just worry about the hit or miss results of the Iron Labels.


----------



## cardinal

jl-austin said:


> Dude! Paint it gray, put some eyes above the neck and you would have a humpty Whale Bass!



I'm not real familiar with basses, but I know that they can struggle with dead spots. That type of top horn, which stabilizes a long length of the neck, might be an effort to eliminate those dead spots. It might look odd, but if it works, it works.


----------



## Aris_T

jl-austin said:


> Dude! Paint it gray, put some eyes above the neck and you would have a humpty Whale Bass!



Subconscious professional obsessions...I'm a marine biologist...


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## cardinal

I want to like that... But it looks like an end table.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I love wenge. I would like a new mahogany body and maple fb Ibanez 7 string. I don't want to pay extra for another paper thin veneer. At least my 8 string with the bubinga top has binding to cover up the fact that it is a paper thin veneer. 

Give me a painted mahogany body with maple fb and I'd be all over it.


----------



## Sparkplug

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I love wenge. I would like a new mahogany body and maple fb Ibanez 7 string. I don't want to pay extra for another paper thin veneer. At least my 8 string with the bubinga top has binding to cover up the fact that it is a paper thin veneer.
> 
> Give me a painted mahogany body with maple fb and I'd be all over it.



yeah. flamed maple top RG's in vintage violin finish and mahogany body...


----------



## Skullet

I need to see this iron label xiphos & that vid at the top of the page is broke


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Some pics to fuel your GAS:

*Ibanez RG752WMFX*
Neck: 5-piece Maple/ Wenge Wizard 7
Body: Mahogany
Top: Wenge
Fingerboard: Birdseye Maple
Inlay: Black dot
Frets: Jumbo frets with Prestige fret edge treatment
Neck Pickup: DiMarzio PAF 7 (H)
Bridge Pickup: DiMarzio PAF 7 (H)
Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II-7
Hardware: Cosmo Black















*Ibanez S5527*
Neck: 5 piece Maple/ Wenge "Wizard 7"
Body: Mahogany body
Top: Quilted maple
Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
Inlay: White off-set dot inlay
Frets: Jumbo with Prestige fret edge treatment
Neck pickup: V77 (H)
Bridge pickup: V87 (H)
Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II-7
Hardware: Gold














*Ibanez Prestige RG852*
Body: Basswood
Top: Mappa burl
Scale: 27
Neck: 5pc Maple Wenge Ultra 8 neck
Fingerboard: Birdseye maple
Inlay: Black dot
Frets: Jumbo with prestige fret edge treatment
Neck pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
Bridge pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II
Hardware: Cosmo black
Factory Tuning: (from 1st to 8th): 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F















*Ibanez Prestige S5520*
Neck: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Super Wizard High Performance
Body: Mahogany body
Top: Australian Blackwood
Fingerboard: Marbled Rosewood
Inlay: White off-set dot inlay
Frets: Jumbo frets with Prestige fret edge treatment
Neck Pickup: V7 (H)
Bridge Pickup: V8 (H)
Bridge: Lo-Pro Edge
Hardware: Cosmo Black


----------



## cardinal

I'm complaining a lot in this thread and sorry about that, but two new maple board ERGs and one looks like an end table and the other looks like it has herpes or something. Thinking I'll pass on both.


----------



## Andromalia

That missed some inlays.


----------



## Marchip

I thought that top on the maple board RG752 will be a lot darker :/


----------



## GXPO

Wow, some great options in the Prestige line-up for a change. I look forward to them not being available in Europe.


----------



## aneurysm

The SS5527 looks kinda nice, my only Wish would be a longer Scale though !


----------



## Fierce_Swe

We wantss them preciousss........ we needsss them...


----------



## s2k9k

cardinal said:


> I'm complaining a lot in this thread and sorry about that, but two new maple board ERGs and one looks like an end table and the other looks like it has herpes or something. Thinking I'll pass on both.


 
looks like herpes...  I do like that 7 though.


----------



## Cbutler

ughhh beautiful. gas inducing indeed. loool herpes


----------



## Given To Fly

I like the Ibanez RG752WMFX and the Ibanez Prestige RG852 (Blue 8 string). I think those look like great guitars. 

I do find the neck description of the Ibanez Prestige S5520 interesting though: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Super Wizard High Performance. Finally, we won't have to deal with those slow, clunky, old Wizard necks anymore!


----------



## Curt

That burl 8 will be mine, and is begging for white ionizers.


----------



## Vehuel

Wow! Incredible models !!

I love that Ibanez Prestige RG852! 
FINALLY an 8 strings with a REAL fixed bridge! 

Not a huge fan of this damn Edge FX... screw and saddles issues on some RG models, even on the TAM 100...

Do you think this wonderful RG 8 will be available in Europe ? :/


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Vehuel said:


> Wow! Incredible models !!
> 
> I love that Ibanez Prestige RG852!
> FINALLY an 8 strings with a REAL fixed bridge!
> 
> Not a huge fan of this damn Edge FX... screw and saddles issues on some RG models, even on the TAM 100...
> 
> Do you think this wonderful RG 8 will be available in Europe ? :/



That's the same bridge that's on all 852's from last year.

The double locking system is really nice for 8's, I absolutely love fine tuners on a fixed, but, the Edge3 string lock screws are soft and break easy. Replace with Lo Pro screws once and they'll be good for life.


----------



## Curt

I actually wish that the 852 had the Edge FX, but either one is fine by me. That guitar is too nice to pass up.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

All I want from Ibanez this year is a Gibraltar 7-II bridge...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Just the bridge? They're in stock [except cosmo on back order]


----------



## jwade

Curt said:


> That burl 8 will be mine, and is begging for white ionizers.



I can't wait to see that.


----------



## cubix

Why the pickup rings on the S series... WHY?  It looks so clean in the one prestige fixed bridge version and the 7 strings, why insist on putting rings on all others ??? When is this going to stop ???


----------



## kevdes93

Are there any pics floating around of the rg652 with the blackwood top? Thats the only thing im really interested in


----------



## Given To Fly

Ibanez Rules said:


> The double locking system is really nice for 8's, I absolutely love fine tuners on a fixed, but, the Edge3 string lock screws are soft and break easy. Replace with Lo Pro screws once and they'll be good for life.



Really? Are all Fixed Edge3 parts interchangable with Lo Pro parts? The fine tuners on my RG2228 seem to turn less "fine" than they once did, but maybe its my imagination.


----------



## Curt

jwade said:


> I can't wait to see that.


 When it happens, pics will be posted. And many of them. Sadly, I still have a POD, a cab, and refinishing stuff for my Agile 8 to buy before I can begin saving for this. So definitely a few good months away.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

77zark77 said:


> The specs explain more than the name !
> please Ibanez, stop those illegible references, better have some memorize(able) names


I like trying to say them out loud.


jl-austin said:


> Dude! Paint it gray, put some eyes above the neck and you would have a humpty Whale Bass!


That's it, I'm putting googly eyes on all my guitars.


----------



## ShredandBalls

When will the catalog leak?!
Pls someone, I need to see all those gorgeous Prestige RGs


----------



## simonXsludge

Ibanez Rules said:


> The double locking system is really nice for 8's, I absolutely love fine tuners on a fixed, but, the Edge3 string lock screws are soft and break easy. Replace with Lo Pro screws once and they'll be good for life.


Exactly what I did. Makes all the difference for the bridge!


----------



## Vehuel

Wait and see...

"Wait" being the most difficult part...


----------



## a curry

Welllll it looks like my doom burst is going to be getting a twin! That s5527 color is ridiculous. My car will never get finished! I hate these threads!


----------



## aneurysm

@ a curry,

did you compare your doom burst to any RG7 ? since it has a very slim body, i wonder if it sounds heavy at all ?


----------



## a curry

I'll know in two days. But it may not be the best of comparisons because I have an rg2228m w/ aftermaths and the s5527 will have a d'activator/liquid fire combo 

The s series prestige I played years ago sounded massive.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Given To Fly said:


> Really? Are all Fixed Edge3 parts interchangable with Lo Pro parts? The fine tuners on my RG2228 seem to turn less "fine" than they once did, but maybe its my imagination.



The fine tuners are interchangeable, though I'm not sure they'd be any smoother, they might be.


----------



## Webmaestro

If they unveil a Lo Pro Edge version of this (or something similar), it'll be the first time in over 10 years I've purchased a NEW Ibby.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## cardinal

Those walnut Iron Labels look neat. 

Hard to see the trem used on the new 7420, but it looks more like the Lo-TRS than an Edge Zero. That's be great if it is because that trem can be swapped for an OFR. So we'd have a reasonably inexpensive mahogany body ready to accept the 68 mm necks and an OFR7.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Those S-Series look nice but will undoubtedly be either Premium / Iron Label and probably not available in Oz...

In a similar vein the new models with Australian Blackwood tops probably won't be available in Oz either.


----------



## cardinal

The S7's shown above are different colors of the S7721PB. So the standard Indonesian (I think) line. Not Iron Label or Premium.


----------



## littledoc

That fanned bass looks so awesome, but seems to me like a strange choice... I'd think a Prestige 8-string guitar would be a more logical place for a multiscale. I'm just grumpy though. I mean, can we get some production multiscales already? Like, above-Agile quality? Fanned frets seem pretty dang popular in the boutique market... and such things have a way of trickling down.


----------



## Adamewf

I've been waiting for them to release a response to the recent gain of popularity in the 1527m. Maple is always a good thing!


----------



## MFB

So, I've checked a few times now due to murmurs and posts of Xiphos, but I've yet to see anything.

Is Ibanez holding out or is that not a new model, just a one-off floating around?


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm REALLY happy the dark wood/light binding look from the old 721 Premiums is coming back. I LOVED the aesthetic of that guitar.


----------



## GoldDragon

Lorcan Ward said:


> *Ibanez Prestige S5520*
> Neck: 5pc Maple/ Walnut &#8220;Super Wizard High Performance&#8221;
> Body: Mahogany body
> Top: Australian Blackwood
> Fingerboard: Marbled Rosewood
> Inlay: White off-set dot inlay
> Frets: Jumbo frets with Prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck Pickup: V7 (H)
> Bridge Pickup: V8 (H)
> Bridge: Lo-Pro Edge
> Hardware: Cosmo Black



This one looks solid. I enjoy the natural finishes, as long as they get the indestructible Ibanez gloss coat. They are back to the best trem they have ever put on a guitar.

Does anyone know if the 24 fret versions of the S moved the lower curve (part that sits on your leg) rearward?

I have a few 22 fret versions, and the guitar sits farther "right" than an RG because the lower curve is closer to the neck. (this tends to push your hand naturally to lower frets) If they just deepened the cutout for higher fret access, but did not move the guitar farther "left", then you *really* need to reach across the guitar to get the 24th fret. It would be nice if they moved it "left" about an inch like the RG. I cant tell from the pictures. That would be my only wish for the 24 fret version, that they move it "left".

Would strongly consider if they keep the street price <$1350. You would pay arond 1100-1300 for a Fujigen sabre in the mid 90s.


----------



## Apollo240

7420 and s5520 look good to me. Maybe mahgonay is going to be used the way basswood used to be


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Felvin said:


> The Gibraltar II is a good and solid bridge that feels great. Plus it will never have the problem of breaking string saddles or overwound locking screws.



Sincerely after the FXEdge I think everything is a downgrade.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

I wonder why they don't use the "Tight End bridge" more!?


----------



## MemphisHawk

^ I wish they would so someone would have a reason to make Piezo saddles for it.


----------



## shaynedepugh

Those S models look awesome, but I bet they won't be Prestiges...I really, really want more 7 string S Prestige models.


----------



## Vicious7

Are there any lefty models coming out? Aside from the already out RG8L and the seemingly Euro-only Iron Label 7LBBQBBQBBQ


----------



## cardinal

shaynedepugh said:


> Those S models look awesome, but I bet they won't be Prestiges...I really, really want more 7 string S Prestige models.



I guess it's always nice to have more, but they have a Lo Pro 7 model and a fixed bridge model (now offered in two finishes). That's probably more MIJ S-Series 7-strings than they've ever had in the line up.


----------



## brutalwizard

Never been more excited for a production model.


----------



## TKOA-Dex

brutalwizard said:


> Never been more excited for a production model.




*heavy breathing as I drool over a Burl top RG8* I NEEEEEEEED IT!


----------



## Nag

if Ibanez made an interesting guitar with the Tigh End R bridge on it, I'd actually buy an Ibanez xD


----------



## weirdoku

Must. Resist.


----------



## jmeezle

Crossing my fingers to see a better image of that blue ghost burst Prestige 8 with a maple board... that thing looks awesome. Can't wait to order it!


----------



## stuglue

Vicious7 said:


> Are there any lefty models coming out? Aside from the already out RG8L and the seemingly Euro-only Iron Label 7LBBQBBQBBQ


so far just the RG421L. Have a guess which colour.


----------



## jmeezle

And here she is:






Body: Basswood
Top: Mappa burl
Scale: 27&#8221;
Neck: 5pc Maple Wenge &#8220;Ultra 8&#8221; neck
Fingerboard: Birdseye maple
Inlay: Black dot
Frets: Jumbo with prestige fret edge treatment
Neck pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
Bridge pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II
Hardware: Cosmo black
Factory Tuning: (from 1st to 8th): 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F


----------



## stuglue

I know a lot of people complain about the Gibraltar bridge but I find it really comfy


----------



## jmeezle

stuglue said:


> I know a lot of people complain about the Gibraltar bridge but I find it really comfy



Totally agree man, I barely notice the bridge on my TAM10.


----------



## MikeSap

I didn't like the gibraltar bridge at all until they released the Gibraltar Standard II. Such an improvement and an overall great bridge. I'm definitely excited for this years lineup.


----------



## crystallake

I didn't see this Prestige posted.

Dark Green Doom Burst






EDIT: Nevermind. Page 4.


----------



## weirdoku

I practically split an Iron Label for it's parts cos I hated the Gibraltar I bridge so much. Could have replaced the bridge but the mount holes would show and that would bug the shit out of me. So, I have a RGIR27FE body for sale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy .... that burl (literally) looks like shit.  If they wanted to do a figured top, they should have went for quilt or something.

Aaand I saw that neg rep coming from a mile away.


----------



## Alice AKW

^If the PB's are any indication, the tops generally seem to look a lot better on the actual guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably wouldn't change my mind. Spalted and burl tops are like my least favorite figured tops.  And ruining a sexy burst like that with a burl top like that just makes it worse for me. 

EDIT: Not that I planned on buying it, anyways.


----------



## GoldDragon

jmeezle said:


> And here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body: Basswood
> Top: Mappa burl
> Scale: 27
> Neck: 5pc Maple Wenge Ultra 8 neck
> Fingerboard: Birdseye maple
> Inlay: Black dot
> Frets: Jumbo with prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
> Bridge pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
> Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
> Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II
> Hardware: Cosmo black
> Factory Tuning: (from 1st to 8th): 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F



These guitars are destined to be great deals on ebay in a few years.


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably wouldn't change my mind. Spalted and burl tops are like my least favorite figured tops.  And ruining a sexy burst like that with a burl top like that just makes it worse for me.



I will not lie that same finish in a gloss flame or quilt would make my money grow wings and fly out of my wallet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I didn't see the rest of the guitars, but is there any other guitars with that oceanburst? An AR or Saber with that burst would be absolutely divine.


----------



## jmeezle

Webmaestro said:


> If they unveil a Lo Pro Edge version of this (or something similar), it'll be the first time in over 10 years I've purchased a NEW Ibby.



Why cant this be an 8?!?!!


----------



## Musiscience

Has the pdf version of the 2015 lineup leaked yet?



Fierce_Swe said:


> I wonder why they don't use the "Tight End bridge" more!?



I always wonder the same thing, the tight end bridge is so great it's really strange that they would not use it on a lot of guitars


----------



## Shimme

Alice AKW said:


> I will not lie that same finish in a gloss flame or quilt would make my money grow wings and fly out of my wallet.



Man I feel your pain. Medium/low output dimarzios, a freaking wenge neck, locking tuners, a Gibraltar 2 (which I actually really like), a nice color... That top just looks ugly in that photo. Hopefully it's better in person.


----------



## GoldDragon

Shimme said:


> Man I feel your pain. Medium/low output dimarzios, a freaking wenge neck, locking tuners, a Gibraltar 2 (which I actually really like), a nice color... That top just looks ugly in that photo. Hopefully it's better in person.



There is/was a chocolate brown version of that top on one of the cheap RGs that looked great, BUT it is only an oil finish, it will start to look like crap.


----------



## Curt

The RG8PB looks really nice, besides those ....ing soapbar pickups. You essentially have to want duncans or EMG's if you want that guitar to not look stupid with giant gaps around the pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Supposedly DiMarzio is announcing soapbar pickups at NAMM.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Musiscience said:


> I always wonder the same thing, the tight end bridge is so great it's really strange that they would not use it on a lot of guitars



Me too - i think part of it is that it can only be used on flat top guitars (RG basically). I saw this somewhere in an ibanez description ("perfect for flat body guitars" or something like that)

Either way, its a great bridge


----------



## Musiscience

Shimme said:


> Man I feel your pain. Medium/low output dimarzios, a freaking wenge neck, locking tuners, a Gibraltar 2 (which I actually really like), a nice color... That top just looks ugly in that photo. Hopefully it's better in person.



If you are speaking about the blue prestige 8 string, it's not a wenge neck. It's a maple neck with 2 small wenge stripes, like they have done on prestige 7 and 8 strings for a couple of years. Like that : 






They will release release a premium 7 model with a wenge / bubinga neck this year though, the rg927wzcz


----------



## Sparkplug

there are definately not enough black guitars in this year's lineup.


----------



## s2k9k

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Supposedly DiMarzio is announcing soapbar pickups at NAMM.



That would be hella cool.


----------



## Jzbass25

Now if only I could afford all these guitars, Ibanez get on it, I need hundreds of thousands of dollars STAT!


----------



## benny

I feel wrong for only wanting the fanned 5 string bass from their lineup (so far at least), but I rarely play my bass. I commend Ibanez for expanding their lineup in such ways, but my love for them is in older Prestige models.


----------



## Deep Blue

Musiscience said:


>



That's hot.


----------



## Shimme

Musiscience said:


> If you are speaking about the blue prestige 8 string, it's not a wenge neck. It's a maple neck with 2 small wenge stripes, like they have done on prestige 7 and 8 strings for a couple of years. Like that :



Yeah I really misread that... that makes me a little sad. Cool to see the Wenge/Bubinqa necks start to show up on guitars that don't cost north of 4 grand though.


----------



## 27InchScale

I dont think anyone has mentioned this. Anyone even want this? I personally was hoping for a k7 reissue or something;(


----------



## mcsalty

Just in case you didn't already want that ziricote-topped RG


----------



## Vehuel

Why the hell all thoses reissues are mostly premium models ? :/

I'd like good japanese prestige models, overall for the UV and JEM reissues


----------



## Forkface

Musiscience said:


> They will release release a premium 7 model with a wenge / bubinga neck this year though, the rg927wzcz



I get a feeling this will be non-US market only...


----------



## Vehuel

I like the look of guitars with Wenge neck! Really great, but a luthier told me that this wood was grainy so the felling would be special.

Hurry, an 8 string Prestige model with Wenge neck!


----------



## PunchLine

The RG927WZCZ featured on the cover looks looks much different and beautiful than the one shown inside the catalog.


----------



## Musiscience

mcsalty said:


> Just in case you didn't already want that ziricote-topped RG



From the other pictures I was not really interested but now I am gassing hard for this one. I am finding myself not getting along with the longer scale of the rgd2127fx lately and this might be an option. Let's see it in person 




Vehuel said:


> I like the look of guitars with Wenge neck! Really great, but a luthier told me that this wood was grainy so the felling would be special.
> 
> Hurry, an 8 string Prestige model with Wenge neck!




It is different that's for sure, but not necessarily uncomfortable. You can definitely feel the grain. 



PunchLine said:


> The RG927WZCZ featured on the cover looks looks much different and beautiful than the one shown inside the catalog.



Do you have said catalog? Pretty please? 

Edit : 

Just found a picture of the back of the Ziricote topped premium. This is just beautiful.


----------



## Sepultorture

god damn please make a wenge prestige 7 neck one day ibanez, i would die happy


----------



## PBGas

Sepultorture said:


> god damn please make a wenge prestige 7 neck one day ibanez, i would die happy



Agreed!


----------



## simonXsludge

Gonna be hard to resist that ziricote top RG7 if the top looks as good as in the catalog photo.


----------



## cardinal

That's pretty sick. Not sure it's headed to the US.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Supposedly DiMarzio is announcing soapbar pickups at NAMM.



But still not what i'm looking for aesthetically. I would put some white open coil Ionizers in there. unless they make metal, or white soapbar covers, then it's still a no go for me.


----------



## RickSchneider

Sparkplug said:


> there are definately not enough black guitars in this year's lineup.



As much as you say that, the wenge topped 752 doesn't really tickle my fancy and as someone earlier said, if there was a plain painted maple fretboard guitar I would be ALL over it... Even if it was black


----------



## knet370

http://photos-f.ak.instagram.com/hp...5-15/1724636_826705740724533_2059941317_n.jpg

wow that specific grain on the ziricote top rg looks insane. Will definitely get one of this though i might pick a specific grain pattern i like.


----------



## rockstarazuri

RG921WBB

Neck: 5pc Wizard Wenge / Bubinga neck
Body: Buckeye Burl top / American Basswood body
Fingerboard: Wenge fingerboard
Bridge: Tight-End R bridge
Neck Pickup: DiMarzio IBZ (H) neck pickup
Bridge Pickup: DiMarzio IBZ (H) bridge pickup
Hardware Color: Cosmo Black

NECK DIMENSION
Scale 648mm/25.5"
Width 43mm @NUT
Width 58mm @24F
Thickness 18mm @1F
Thickness 20mm @12F
Radius 400mmR

Gas attack.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm normally not one for natural burl....

But good god that actually really looks awesome.  looks like a marbled top.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That is nice!!!!

Some new pics:





The Ziricote veneer on this isn't half as nice as the catalogue photo.


----------



## gorthul

Dat Buckeye Burl RG...OH MA GAWD.


----------



## Curt

Lorcan Ward said:


> That is nice!!!!
> 
> Some new pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ziricote veneer on this isn't half as nice as the catalogue photo.



I still am struggling to decide between that color of the 7421PB, or the blue one.


----------



## NorCal_Val

I hate to say it, but the fanned frets on the bass are the most 
interesting/exciting thing in this thread. If fanned frets make it to
the Ibanez 8/9 string guitars, it'll be a game changer for me, in the
sense that I'll now purchase one!!(or more...)


----------



## Musiscience

Sepultorture said:


> god damn please make a wenge prestige 7 neck one day ibanez, i would die happy



Actually I asked Ibanez if they would ever do it. As expected, I received no answer


----------



## Negav

jmeezle said:


>



Will there be a 7-string version?


----------



## Sepultorture

that RG921WBB as a 7, fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## s2k9k

Dude they got one in STOCK 

Ibanez RGIT27FE RG Iron Label 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## s2k9k

Looks so bad ass


----------



## albertc

That black burl looks so sick but I cant stand the look of the tight end bridge !


----------



## s2k9k

Apparently other ones too

Ibanez Iron Label RGIT28FE 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

albertc said:


> That black burl looks so sick but I cant stand the look of the tight end bridge !



You take that back. The Tight End is Ibby's best fixed bridge.


----------



## s2k9k

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You take that back. The Tight End is Ibby's best fixed bridge.


 
Seriously! The Tight End Bridge is so bad ass. How could you say that!?


----------



## kevdes93

That buckeye gonna be available in the US?


...and the tight end is a great bridge.


----------



## GunnarJames

WHERE ARE THE S SERIES 8 STRINGS.

Didn't read much of this thread, in "picture book" mode right now.


----------



## Deep Blue

I still really love that ziricote RG. That guitar as a prestige with a lo pro would be divine.


----------



## Timelesseer

What the hell is with Ibanez putting all the awesome finish options on the lower tier guitars? Don't get me wrong, it's cool to have those options at those price points for those lines, but I'd do some DIRTY things for a Prestige level version of that Black Burl RG in a 7. Indonesian and Korean guitars just don't do it for me. That being said, the green doom burst is tasty


----------



## OmegaSlayer

And the rest is silence...


----------



## BigHandy

I would like to ask if there are any news/visions/rumors about if Ibanez would make a 9 string Iron Label?! Im up to buy my first extended range guitar, and I would go for the 8 sting Iron Label at this point, but Im considering a 9 string also. But Ibanez only made 9 string in the lowest and in the highest prize and quality range (the RG9 and the Prestige), any hopes thet they will come out with a good mid-ranged 9 string in 2015? I would really prefer the 29" scale lenght and that extra beef on the plus string...

Any ideas?


----------



## Necris

Dusty Chalk said:


> That's it, I'm putting googly eyes on all my guitars.



Mass = Tone (or so they say) therefore More Googly Eyes = More tone.


----------



## donray1527

I NEED THAT MAPLE BOARDED SEVEN TO FILL THE VOID IN MY HEART MY RG1527M LEFT WHEN I TRADED IT


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Timelesseer said:


> What the hell is with Ibanez putting all the awesome finish options on the lower tier guitars? Don't get me wrong, it's cool to have those options at those price points for those lines, but I'd do some DIRTY things for a Prestige level version of that Black Burl RG in a 7. Indonesian and Korean guitars just don't do it for me. That being said, the green doom burst is tasty



I don't get it either. The last few years they have been putting the majority of their effort into the Premium and Iron label Line while the Prestige models just get then usual black finish with no binding.

The prestige 7 could really do with binding around the wenge veneer so it looks more like a top. I might get a local builder to do it for me.


----------



## jwade

I don't remember seeing one, but there's a purple doom burst rg7 somewhere right?


----------



## manu80

love that RG921.... damn those models look very Skervesenish to me !


----------



## PunchLine

Timelesseer said:


> What the hell is with Ibanez putting all the awesome finish options on the lower tier guitars? Don't get me wrong, it's cool to have those options at those price points for those lines, but I'd do some DIRTY things for a Prestige level version of that Black Burl RG in a 7. Indonesian and Korean guitars just don't do it for me. That being said, the green doom burst is tasty



It seems like they are testing and doing finer segmentation of the market. They may increase the prices of the Prestige models they later introduce with awesome finishes and maybe slightly lower the prices of Premium and Iron Label models after they get more feedback from the market. That is of course if the competition lets them... In any case this is all good news imo as it means more choices and better prices


----------



## PunchLine

Lorcan Ward said:


> That is nice!!!!
> 
> Some new pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ziricote veneer on this isn't half as nice as the catalogue photo.



 Don't you think? If most pieces of this production batch looks like the one on the catalog photo, they'll all be gone before you know it...


----------



## Zalbu

This is cool and all, but please, what about more RGD's?  I'd even be happy with an Iron Label 7 string RGD, seems pretty strange to me that they haven't done that yet but have a 28 inch 6 string.


----------



## Alice AKW

Iron Label RGD7? Gloss Iron Pewter? Dimarzios? Ebony board?

...Unf


----------



## eightsixboy

OmegaSlayer said:


> And the rest is silence...



FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK MMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

That is so perfect. Wenge + HH + fixed bridge = OMG


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Still there's no Ibby lately that I find 100% perfect.
I love that RG with the Tight End and stuff, still it has not a matching headstock, which is a must when you have those figured woods and it's equipped with Di Marzio IBZ.
Also, it's awesome that Ibanez partnered with Bare Knuckle, bless them, but they should start using more Seymour Duncans, and not only for Pegasus, Sentients and Nazguls.


----------



## Vehuel

*i juste LOVE the maple RG 852 blue! Perfection with burl ! I hope it will be realeased here!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Vehuel said:


> *i juste LOVE the maple RG 852 blue! Perfection with burl ! I hope it will be realeased here!



Don't count on it. Crushed your dreams, haven't I?

<3


----------



## Vehuel

You in Europe too my dear  Unless you are satiqfied with fk'in black rG....


----------



## Dusty Chalk

rockstarazuri said:


> Gas attack.


_(whimper)_



Lorcan Ward said:


> That is nice!!!!
> 
> Some new pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ziricote veneer on this isn't half as nice as the catalogue photo.


_(more whimper)_


----------



## Pikka Bird

rockstarazuri said:


> RG921WBB
> 
> Neck: 5pc Wizard Wenge / Bubinga neck
> Body: Buckeye Burl top / American Basswood body
> Fingerboard: Wenge fingerboard
> Bridge: Tight-End R bridge
> Neck Pickup: DiMarzio IBZ (H) neck pickup
> Bridge Pickup: DiMarzio IBZ (H) bridge pickup
> Hardware Color: Cosmo Black
> 
> NECK DIMENSION
> Scale 648mm/25.5"
> Width 43mm @NUT
> Width 58mm @24F
> Thickness 18mm @1F
> Thickness 20mm @12F
> Radius 400mmR
> 
> Gas attack.



Mother of Gad!

Here it is with some more angles. Interesting to see that the outermost layer of binding appears to be tortoise-coloured.

...and this:





(I could do without the very brown wenge fretboard, though. Doesn't go well with the trans black IMO)


----------



## Ammusa

That Premium looks good..

Where's the UV 25th?!?!?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Short review, I tested it out at Ikebe.

It sounds like Tosin Abasi's tone, due to the wenge bubinga neck, very clear. Definitely clearer than the typical basswood tone. The midrange in it works differently than on typical maple necked guitars.

Also, it sounds as if it had a noise gate built in. Very tight sounding!

Quality wise, I think it's on par with some Prestiges they had in the store. The factory has definitely improved their quality control. I tried it out along with an older RG721RW and the paint and finish, setup was better. 

Neck feels a bit different than usual, slightly thicker than typical Prestiges, and it responds better than any other of my guitars.

It's on my wishlist


----------



## Casper777

Quite a few interesting models for 2015!! Especially the premium ones with wenge necks...

Wenge neck, burp top, fixed bridges... looks like Ibanez want to stop the sales flying to other small custom shops (cough Mayones cough)


----------



## myrtorp

Sooo besides getting a Tele this year it looks like I'll have to get another Ibanez, oh well


----------



## jl-austin

Right now, the US doesn't get any Premium RG models, I wonder if they will send us the wenge models? I guess we will know in a few days.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Casper777 said:


> ...burp top...


----------



## Casper777

Pikka Bird said:


>


 
BURL!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Pikka Bird said:


> (I could do without the very brown wenge fretboard, though. Doesn't go well with the trans black IMO)



I agree. The thing that kills it for me on most Ibanez guitars is the absolute insistence that Ibanez has for rosewood fretboards. I just cannot stand a rosewood fretboard. There are quite a few Ibanez that I have been drawn to only to have that rosewood ruin it for me.


----------



## shikamaru

the 6 string fanned fret bass really caught my attention, feeling a huge GAS for one of these.


----------



## PunchLine

Lorcan Ward said:


> Some pics to fuel your GAS:
> 
> *Ibanez RG752WMFX*
> Neck: 5-piece Maple/ Wenge Wizard 7
> Body: Mahogany
> Top: Wenge
> Fingerboard: Birdseye Maple
> Inlay: Black dot
> Frets: Jumbo frets with Prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck Pickup: DiMarzio PAF 7 (H)
> Bridge Pickup: DiMarzio PAF 7 (H)
> Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
> Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II-7
> Hardware: Cosmo Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ibanez S5527*
> Neck: 5 piece Maple/ Wenge "Wizard 7"
> Body: Mahogany body
> Top: Quilted maple
> Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
> Inlay: White off-set dot inlay
> Frets: Jumbo with Prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck pickup: V77 (H)
> Bridge pickup: V87 (H)
> Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
> Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II-7
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ibanez Prestige RG852*
> Body: Basswood
> Top: Mappa burl
> Scale: 27
> Neck: 5pc Maple Wenge Ultra 8 neck
> Fingerboard: Birdseye maple
> Inlay: Black dot
> Frets: Jumbo with prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
> Bridge pickup: DiMarzio PAF 8 (H)
> Tuners: Gotoh MG-T locking tuners
> Bridge: Gibraltar Standard II
> Hardware: Cosmo black
> Factory Tuning: (from 1st to 8th): 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ibanez Prestige S5520*
> Neck: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Super Wizard High Performance
> Body: Mahogany body
> Top: Australian Blackwood
> Fingerboard: Marbled Rosewood
> Inlay: White off-set dot inlay
> Frets: Jumbo frets with Prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck Pickup: V7 (H)
> Bridge Pickup: V8 (H)
> Bridge: Lo-Pro Edge
> Hardware: Cosmo Black


Hey where did you find the RG852 Prestige photos, could you share the website link please?


----------



## PunchLine

rockstarazuri said:


> Short review, I tested it out at Ikebe.
> 
> It sounds like Tosin Abasi's tone, due to the wenge bubinga neck, very clear. Definitely clearer than the typical basswood tone. The midrange in it works differently than on typical maple necked guitars.
> 
> Also, it sounds as if it had a noise gate built in. Very tight sounding!
> 
> Quality wise, I think it's on par with some Prestiges they had in the store. The factory has definitely improved their quality control. I tried it out along with an older RG721RW and the paint and finish, setup was better.
> 
> Neck feels a bit different than usual, slightly thicker than typical Prestiges, and it responds better than any other of my guitars.
> 
> It's on my wishlist



Any chance you pcked up the Ziricote top 7-string Premium RG?


----------



## cardinal

PunchLine said:


> Hey where did you find the RG852 Prestige photos, could you share the website link please?



American Musical.


----------



## Toxin




----------



## porknchili

I'm probably a minority in this, but I'm sad they didn't refresh the Xiphos XPT700XH (the 27 fret). They still have it on the USA site, but its been discontinued for a few years. 

On the other hand, I'm really curious as to what the j customs and Japanese prestige lineup will be this year since Ibanez ALWAYS keeps their best stuff in house.


----------



## PunchLine

cardinal said:


> American Musical.



Looks like they've removed the new maple neck rg852 prestige off their website...


----------



## cardinal

Looks like they pulled it all down. I doubt they were supposed to have posted it in the first place.


----------



## ShredandBalls

Ibanez RG652K-KB Koa Brown
Ibby Prestige Koa 6 string!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Nice!!!!! First mention of that model so far.


----------



## cardinal

Wow, EU looks to be getting some cool stuff this year. Not sure that or the neat Premiums are coming to the States.


----------



## Timelesseer

ShredandBalls said:


> Ibanez RG652K-KB Koa Brown
> Ibby Prestige Koa 6 string!



If this comes to the states and in a 7, it'll be a day 1 purchase for me. One of the sickest looking RGs I've ever seen.


----------



## eightsixboy

ShredandBalls said:


> Ibanez RG652K-KB Koa Brown
> Ibby Prestige Koa 6 string!




Fark  why are all the new prestige models fitted with the super wizard neck.


Hope they do some with some slightly thicker necks. That was the main reason I didn't buy a 652fx.


----------



## gorthul

ShredandBalls said:


> Ibanez RG652K-KB Koa Brown
> Ibby Prestige Koa 6 string!



Also available with a fixed bridge:

Ibanez RG652KFX-KB Koa Brown

I think I know what I will buy this year.


----------



## PBGas

ShredandBalls said:


> Ibanez RG652K-KB Koa Brown
> Ibby Prestige Koa 6 string!



Cripes! Amazing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

gorthul said:


> Also available with a fixed bridge:
> 
> Ibanez RG652KFX-KB Koa Brown
> 
> I think I know what I will buy this year.



They finally put it into production!!!!!!!!! 

I'm not mad on the basswood body, I'd prefer if it had a mahogany body like mine but I'm definitely getting one if no other prestige 6s like it pop up.


----------



## Sepultorture

well shit on me they did do a wenge neck, i'd love to play the shit out of that, trem or no


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I believe they have the specs wrong on the KKB's.


----------



## cardinal

Oh you tease. Does that mean the KKBs are in the US catalog too?


----------



## Jzbass25

Please let there be the Koa in the US also please let there be offset dot prestiges in the US please! Anyone know if the Zircote premium is coming to the states too? If it does it might be the first premium I ever thought about purchasing.


----------



## kevdes93

hope so. if not ill just have to get one from ikebe


----------



## Nlelith

ShredandBalls said:


> Ibanez RG652K-KB Koa Brown
> Ibby Prestige Koa 6 string!





gorthul said:


> Also available with a fixed bridge:
> 
> Ibanez RG652KFX-KB Koa Brown


Funny how these two are the same guitar with a photoshopped trem on the first one.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Toxin said:


>



Why can't this be a Prestige with a Lo-Pro7, Ibanez? Why?

Same with some of the Iron Labels like that natural finish RGT, or the poplar burl topped standard series.

It's cool they have more affordable versions like these available, I just wish they would have Prestige models with the same tops and finishes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ibanez Rules said:


> I believe they have the specs wrong on the KKB's.



Is it meant to have an Australian Blacwood veneer?


----------



## PunchLine

Lorcan Ward said:


> Is it meant to have an Australian Blacwood veneer?



Hehe bordeline torture extreme tease


----------



## Sumsar

This year i want to see:

1. Every major brand removing EMG 707, 81-7 and 808 from their lineup entirely! These pickups are in sooo many guitars, yet they sound like garbage!

2. Will not happen but: A stop to the hipshot / gibraltar fanboyism.. More floyds / egde series bridges!

3. Specifically from ibanez an RGA-7 prestige with passive pickups, a good egde bridge and maybe inversed headstock (and no not as a signature guitar!!!)


----------



## Ibanez Rules

It's not like some dunce dealer didn't reveal the whole catalog already.

Nobody got screen shots? 

At least you guys didn't hack it out of my site this year!


----------



## Marchip

Toxin said:


>


Daaaamn, I hope this will come also with fixed bridge. I would Insta-buy it


----------



## Toxin

Found a few more


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ibanez Rules said:


> It's not like some dunce dealer didn't reveal the whole catalog already.
> 
> Nobody got screen shots?
> 
> At least you guys didn't hack it out of my site this year!



Quick someone hack Ibanezrules! 

Most of the catalogue has been leaked but a few more models are popping up on store sites that we haven't seen.


----------



## timbucktu123

Sumsar said:


> This year i want to see:
> 
> 1. Every major brand removing EMG 707, 81-7 and 808 from their lineup entirely! These pickups are in sooo many guitars, yet they sound like garbage!
> 
> 2. Will not happen but: A stop to the hipshot / gibraltar fanboyism.. More floyds / egde series bridges!
> 
> 3. Specifically from ibanez an RGA-7 prestige with passive pickups, a good egde bridge and maybe inversed headstock (and no not as a signature guitar!!!)


Prepare for complete and utter disappointment


----------



## timbucktu123

the catalog has some pretty sick stuff in it but you guys have already seen most of it


----------



## Sunlit Omega

Toxin said:


>



Oh man, I'm gonna have to see myself out. I have quite the mess to clean up here now...


----------



## TelegramSam

Lorcan Ward said:


> *Ibanez Prestige S5520*
> Neck: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Super Wizard High Performance
> Body: Mahogany body
> Top: Australian Blackwood
> Fingerboard: Marbled Rosewood
> Inlay: White off-set dot inlay
> Frets: Jumbo frets with Prestige fret edge treatment
> Neck Pickup: V7 (H)
> Bridge Pickup: V8 (H)
> Bridge: Lo-Pro Edge
> Hardware: Cosmo Black



*drools*


----------



## Church2224

For those who did not see the dealer video leak, Ibanez had some sweet Prestiges in it. I believe I saw an ash bodied RG6 Prestige with a maple board in a green burst


----------



## Chrisjd

Sumsar said:


> 2. Will not happen but:* A stop to the hipshot / gibraltar fanboyism.. More floyds / egde series bridges!*


----------



## Vehuel

Guys do you think the maple 8 string prestige with blue burl top will be cancelled ??


----------



## porknchili

Vehuel said:


> Guys do you think the maple 8 string prestige with blue burl top will be cancelled ??



Why? Unless I missed something, it should come out this year?


----------



## cardinal

Why would it be canceled? The dealer who posted the guitar (American Musical) probably was asked to take it (and several other new Ibanez guitars) down because it wasn't supposed to be announced until NAMM.


----------



## Vehuel

I wonder if the RG 852 is cancelled, because it was available on American Musical, and two italian websites... since 3 days now, the disappeared!


----------



## porknchili

Vehuel said:


> I wonder if the RG 852 is cancelled, because it was available on American Musical, and two italian websites... since 3 days now, the disappeared!



Uh.... Below



cardinal said:


> The dealer who posted the guitar (American Musical) probably was asked to take it (and several other new Ibanez guitars) down because it wasn't supposed to be announced until NAMM.


----------



## Vehuel

"The dealer who posted the guitar (American Musical) PROBABLY was asked [...]"


----------



## jwade

Vehuel said:


> Guys do you think the maple 8 string prestige with blue burl top will be cancelled ??



Don't be ridiculous. This happens EVERY YEAR. A website posts shit early, takes down the listings after a couple days, reposts it after NAMM. It makes less than no sense to ask if it's cancelled, NAMM hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Vehuel

Just wondering, I'm not omniscient !


----------



## Swyse

Shop by Department - Guitars - Electric Guitars - Ibanez - Solid Body Electrics - Bill's Music

this guy has some new stuff from the catalog here, i think its all the same stuff we've seen, but its all in one place.


----------



## Vehuel

Swyse : The Hero of the Day!


----------



## BigPhi84

Oooh, that new S-Series Uppercut model is SEXY!!!


----------



## weirdoku

I'm gonna save up for that brown top one with bubinga neck(?) whatever the model name is. Then I'm gonna post back and someones gonna be jealous. You just wait (a while)!


----------



## cardinal

Prepare yourselves Americans: note there's no wedge-necked Premium on that website. It might not be coming stateside.


----------



## Mike570

I'm guessing non-sig Premiums are dead in the USA?


----------



## Forkface

cardinal said:


> Prepare yourselves Americans: note there's no wedge-necked Premium on that website. It might not be coming stateside.



yeah i had a feeling it would go down like this. They had a wenge premium last year and it didn't come to the US, kinda expected the same to happen this year.

I think that, besides the signature guitars, we will not see any premiums in the US anymore.


----------



## simonXsludge

For those of you who care to see a real life photo, I have an ARZ 8-string here for a testdrive right now:







It's a fun guitar.


----------



## Church2224

Ibanez RG652AH RG Prestige Electric Guitar, Nebula Green Burst, Hard Shell Case Included - Bill's Music

I will take 5 of these with a side of fries and a coke please...

EDIT: 

And one of these for desert 

http://www.billsmusic.com/ibanez-s6...c-guitar-dark-mocha-hard-shell-case-included/


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

Gosh, there are so many gorgeous 7's this year, but I want an 8 so bad. There are some great 8s, but some of the new ones are just 8-string vesrions of previous 6/7s. The only thing keeping me from the Iron Labels is EMGs and their routing.

That RG852 prestige blue burst burl is cheaper than a similar Carvin I spec'd out though. GAS overload 
Ibanez RG852MPB RG Prestige Electric Guitar, GHOST FLEET BLUE BURST, Hard Shell Case Included - Bill's Music


----------



## Blood Tempest

Ibanez RG752WMFX RG Prestige Electric Guitar, Oil, Hard Shell Case Included - Bill's Music

WANT. SO MUCH WANT. But I dunno if I cant truly justify that price. I'm on the fence about that, but damn is that guitar sweet.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Maybe it's just me, but I'm utterly disappointed in this year's seven string line up for Ibanez. Some of the sixes and eights are really awesome I think. I really hope I can scrape together some money for Misha's Jackson sig. Ibanez got nothing on that.


----------



## s2k9k

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm utterly disappointed in this year's seven string line up for Ibanez. Some of the sixes and eights are really awesome I think. I really hope I can scrape together some money for Misha's Jackson sig. Ibanez got nothing on that.



I kind of agree. Ibanez does have some really cool stuff this year, but I'm really looking at ESP's and Jackson 7's. I'm REALLY impressed with the new Jackson 7's.


----------



## cardinal

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm utterly disappointed in this year's seven string line up for Ibanez. Some of the sixes and eights are really awesome I think. I really hope I can scrape together some money for Misha's Jackson sig. Ibanez got nothing on that.



Ibanez did a pretty major overhaul last year, bringing back the Lo Pro 7 for Prestiges, the Jem 7V7, DCM100, Apex200, and the neckthru Iron Label. 

This year they trotted out the PWH reissue, a new maple-board 7, natural veneers, and seem focused on pleasing the hardtail crowd. If they'd stop with the Edge Zero on everything non-Prestige, the lineup would be pretty killer top to bottom.


----------



## StevenC

OH!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^ Beat me to it by a split second while I was making this other thread.

Not 7, but here...follow to this thread...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...fret-8-prototype-namm-2015-a.html#post4279557

I suspect that upon release, everyone and their mother is going to get one.


----------



## cardinal

Whoa.


----------



## fortisursus

Hmm that Ash rg 652 is intriguing!


----------



## Greenbrettiscool

Dayummm.. And I also see those are emg 909x pups in there so that's a plus instead of their god awful stock pickups..


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Greenbrettiscool said:


> Dayummm.. And I also see those are emg 909x pups in there so that's a plus instead of their god awful stock pickups..


You sure those aren't 808X pups?

Edit: just double-checked size.

Ibanez also has a matching multiscale 7.


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Something left handed would be nice. They're pretty lousy to us most of the time.


----------



## Polythoral

Just to be that-guy-who-can't-be-satisfied: ech, parallel fret at the 12th.


----------



## Greenbrettiscool

Emperor Guillotine said:


> You sure those aren't 808X pups?
> 
> Edit: just double-checked size.
> 
> Ibanez also has a matching multiscale 7.



Are they 808x's? At first glance they looked a bit wide to me, but Idk for sure you're probably right, ibanez doesn't do odd things like agile does hah. But I'm just stoked they put decent pups in it.


----------



## StevenC

The 7


----------



## porknchili




----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Polythoral said:


> Just to be that-guy-who-can't-be-satisfied: ech, _*perpendicular*_ fret at the 12th.


Fixed


----------



## porknchili

Polythoral said:


> Just to be that-guy-who-can't-be-satisfied: ech, parallel fret at the 12th.



I have a 27"-24.5" fanned fret 8 string. The fanning on the prototype 8 ain't bad at all.


----------



## Polythoral

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Fixed



m'bad. 

Anyways, I've just always been more fond of it being closer to the nut, 7th or so, for playability reasons, mostly chord stuff.


----------



## Toxin

now we can see the light


----------



## s2k9k

Oh yeah  The Ibanez website has been updated!


----------



## Nlelith

Headstock on fanned 7 reminds me Carvin non-pointy one. I dig it.


----------



## Gunnar

Has there been any pics of the RG652AHM. The Ash nebula green or blue burst one. It looks cool in the mockup but I'd like to see a real photo.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

No roadcore premium for the U.S?


----------



## MemphisHawk

Please let there be a passive rout fanned fret!

Also loving the 4 up 3 down tuners on the 7 string model.

In the picture of the 8 string fanned fret, there is a RGD in the background. Hard to tell what might be new about it though


----------



## Jake

MemphisHawk said:


> Please let there be a passive rout fanned fret!
> 
> Also loving the 4 up 3 down tuners on the 7 string model.
> 
> In the picture of the 8 string fanned fret, there is a RGD in the background. Hard to tell what might be new about it though


Thats the Dino sig


----------



## RickSchneider

Consider me a big fan of these announcements


----------



## eightsixboy

Looks like another disappointing year for us Aussies. Good thing the premiums are cheap enough to import directly from Japan or the US. 

Why is every friggin decent looking prestige fitted with the same neck, could at least offer one good prestige with the wizard HP or somthing thicker the the pencil thin Super wizard. 

Lets just hope the quality of the Jem70P is good, might have to buy that one


----------



## Fierce_Swe

The new EU line up is a joke! Huge dissapointment... I wish I lived in the US...


----------



## Sepultorture

colour me impressed, they actaully made 7 and 8 string fanned prototypes, looks like they listened and now it's gunna happen

now if we can just get them to listen and stop using the stupid EMG soapbar sizes


----------



## jwade

Ibanez doing fanned guitars would be ****ing huge. Am I right in thinking that they'd be the first big company to do production multiscale electrics?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Today is a good day. 

I'm 99% sure the scale on the 7 string is 25.5 - 26.5. I pasted the fretboard on my Daemoness which has a one inch fan and it matches up. 







The thought of this as a prestige next year *drool*


----------



## shikamaru

StevenC said:


> OH!



\o/ Oh my god it&#8217;s happening !


----------



## cardinal

Fan fret 7 RG is awesome. 

I'm also pretty excited to see the return of what looks like the Lo TRS to the 7420. Here's hoping they start using that in place of all of the Edge Zero II stuff soon. Then I'd actually consider buying a lot of the non-prestige stuff because I can just swap an OFR on there.


----------



## Timelesseer

Kind of surprised that they're using the Iron Label series as the prototype for the fanned frets. You'd think they'd be Prestige level at least. I'm pretty sure the proto 9 string they did a few years back was a Prestige. I'm sure they have their reasons, but having played a few Iron Labels, I wouldn't buy a FF one just to have the FF. If they release a Prestige FF 7 though, they can have alllll of my money for one.

I'm just glad to see all the options available to ERGs now compared to even just 3 or 4 years ago. All of the big brands have REALLY stepped up their game the past few years. It's awesome to see fanned frets being commercially available from a brand like Ibanez.


----------



## celticelk

For those wanting passive/non-soapbar pickups, how would you suggest that Ibanez do that? There's no readily-available source of fanned passive pickups, so unless you want straight pickups on your fanned-fret instrument, you'd have to accept Ibanez stock pickups with virtually no replacement options (maybe BKP, if Ibanez was smart enough to use the same slant, but at BKP prices).

It's not that I don't sympathize - I'm no fan of actives or soapbar routes - but be realistic: if a major manufacturer releases a fanned-fret model, it's gonna have active soapbars.


----------



## cardinal

celticelk said:


> For those wanting passive/non-soapbar pickups, how would you suggest that Ibanez do that? There's no readily-available source of fanned passive pickups, so unless you want straight pickups on your fanned-fret instrument, you'd have to accept Ibanez stock pickups with virtually no replacement options (maybe BKP, if Ibanez was smart enough to use the same slant, but at BKP prices).
> 
> It's not that I don't sympathize - I'm no fan of actives or soapbar routes - but be realistic: if a major manufacturer releases a fanned-fret model, it's gonna have active soapbars.



No wai!!! They should have used Bare Knuckles and the Rick Toon bridge and made them J Custom for $700! HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT.


----------



## porknchili

celticelk said:


> For those wanting passive/non-soapbar pickups, how would you suggest that Ibanez do that? There's no readily-available source of fanned passive pickups, so unless you want straight pickups on your fanned-fret instrument, you'd have to accept Ibanez stock pickups with virtually no replacement options (maybe BKP, if Ibanez was smart enough to use the same slant, but at BKP prices).
> 
> It's not that I don't sympathize - I'm no fan of actives or soapbar routes - but be realistic: if a major manufacturer releases a fanned-fret model, it's gonna have active soapbars.



Lace x-bars/deathbars like they put on the RG9 prototype would be an alternative (though still a soapbar route), but they'd at least be passive.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There is a very slim chance of Ibanez using anything other than EMG or actives in their fanned range. The 10 degrees Bare Knuckle slant would line up well with the 7 though. If they are actives then you will have to get Seymour Duncan/Blackwater/Lundgren etc to wind you a soapbar housing passive replacement.



porknchili said:


> Lace x-bars/deathbars like they put on the RG9 prototype would be an alternative (though still a soapbar route), but they'd at least be passive.



Didn't think about that, they have those on the 9 strings right?


----------



## shikamaru

Lorcan Ward said:


> There is a very slim chance of Ibanez using anything other than EMG or actives in their fanned range. The 10 degrees Bare Knuckle slant would line up well with the 7 though. If they are actives then you will have to get Seymour Duncan/Blackwater/Lundgren etc to wind you a soapbar housing passive replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think about that, they have those on the 9 strings right?



the prototype did afaik, but the prestige RG9 got BKP and the RG9s got Ibanez passive pickups (QM9).


----------



## Jzbass25

Is premium out the window except for sigs? I always thought the prices of premiums were really not worth it with prestiges being so affordable. The offerings they had generally were just a veneer or offset dots but worse pups and h/w (btw more offset dot prestige's please). Also, I really wish that damn UV was MIJ or at least had an edge (but I doubt they'd do that, the SF jem had an edge but I could see it maybe hurting the sale of other models). 

Also am I crazy or have sigs gone up in price (not this year but over the last few years, adjusting for inflation) while the prestiges went down? I thought they were the same factory or is it like the same machines but different teams? Or am I just remembering JEM prices from the past incorrectly? Lastly I hope they make more guitars like the JCRG614BOP, or at least try wenge or an actual top (not just veneer) on a prestige rg.


----------



## canuck brian

Lorcan Ward said:


> There is a very slim chance of Ibanez using anything other than EMG or actives in their fanned range. The 10 degrees Bare Knuckle slant would line up well with the 7 though. If they are actives then you will have to get Seymour Duncan/Blackwater/Lundgren etc to wind you a soapbar housing passive replacement.



Nordstrand, who already do a lot of their Premium range bass pickups, would be able to make the fanned pickups for less than half of what a set of BKs/Lundgrens would cost and would line up perfectly with whatever angle Ibanez decided to make them with. That would probably increase the price of the Iron Label guitar past what they're willing to do though, hence the soapbars.

Very cool that Ibanez brought these to NAMM. It'll be an interesting Summer NAMM with the other companies having seen what Ibanez is already bringing to the table.


----------



## celticelk

porknchili said:


> Lace x-bars/deathbars like they put on the RG9 prototype would be an alternative (though still a soapbar route), but they'd at least be passive.



EMGs are vastly more popular, and the Lace pickups are drop-in replacements. There's no advantage to Ibanez in releasing a separate passive model with Lace pickups.


----------



## canuck brian

celticelk said:


> EMGs are vastly more popular, and the Lace pickups are drop-in replacements. There's no advantage to Ibanez in releasing a separate passive model with Lace pickups.



Considering the amount of guitars they produce with EMG's, they probably have an already sweet deal on the pricing of them too.


----------



## schnitzelbube

The new EU line up sucks -.-


----------



## Vehuel

Where can you see each line up by region ?


----------



## schnitzelbube

i downloaded the eu catalog on webside of the german ibanez distribution


----------



## Vehuel

Thank's, I just saw all the sh!t they would sell here... same models than 2014! Except those damn premium models... If I want the RG 852 maple I have to pay allt hose sh!tty taxes...


----------



## Lotra

rockstarazuri said:


> RG921WBB
> 
> Neck: 5pc Wizard Wenge / Bubinga neck
> Body: Buckeye Burl top / American Basswood body
> Fingerboard: Wenge fingerboard
> Bridge: Tight-End R bridge
> Neck Pickup: DiMarzio IBZ (H) neck pickup
> Bridge Pickup: DiMarzio IBZ (H) bridge pickup
> Hardware Color: Cosmo Black
> 
> NECK DIMENSION
> Scale 648mm/25.5"
> Width 43mm @NUT
> Width 58mm @24F
> Thickness 18mm @1F
> Thickness 20mm @12F
> Radius 400mmR
> 
> Gas attack.



Is this model going to be released in EU ? I can't find it in their website, or maybe the EU site was not updated with the new models????


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I think its a Japan only model.

Edit: A couple of EU sites are selling it
http://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/electric_guitars_detail.asp?stock=15011914050032


----------



## Lotra

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^I think its a Japan only model.
> 
> Edit: A couple of EU sites are selling it
> Ibanez RG921WBB-TGF Transparent Gray Flat



Thanks man
There is still hope it's not a UK model only


----------



## PunchLine

I'm just glad that I'm not a bass player this year


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Thank you, for loving me, Ibanez.


----------



## Zado

From Guitar Messanger


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Not sure if this has been posted yet but if not here it is:

http://ibanez.s3.amazonaws.com/Cms/3051/15_Ibanez_Catalog_Consumer.pdf


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Major GAS for this one. I've wanted a fixed bridge Mahogany prestige for a couple of years now. The oil finish is also a huge plus. I wish the Australian Blackwood model above it wasn't gloss.


----------



## eightsixboy

Jzbass25 said:


> Is premium out the window except for sigs? I always thought the prices of premiums were really not worth it with prestiges being so affordable. The offerings they had generally were just a veneer or offset dots but worse pups and h/w (btw more offset dot prestige's please). Also, I really wish that damn UV was MIJ or at least had an edge (but I doubt they'd do that, the SF jem had an edge but I could see it maybe hurting the sale of other models).
> 
> Also am I crazy or have sigs gone up in price (not this year but over the last few years, adjusting for inflation) while the prestiges went down? I thought they were the same factory or is it like the same machines but different teams? Or am I just remembering JEM prices from the past incorrectly? Lastly I hope they make more guitars like the JCRG614BOP, or at least try wenge or an actual top (not just veneer) on a prestige rg.




Price has gone up, pretty crazy if you ask me, you can by a Prestige for less then the premium sigs, you can even buy a J custom for only slightly more then the new jem.


----------



## Alice AKW

The S7721PB is calling my name...


----------



## cardinal

Maple board 752 looks nice in those pics... May have to take back my end table comment...


----------



## Fierce_Swe

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but if not here it is:
> 
> http://ibanez.s3.amazonaws.com/Cms/3051/15_Ibanez_Catalog_Consumer.pdf



Thanks for this! I wish the EU-catalog was just as awesome...


----------



## Alice AKW

Can we take a moment to appreciate that al the RG8 and RG7421 models, even the opaque finished ones, are being made out of Mahogany now?


----------



## curlyvice

That uppercut S is amazing


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Alice AKW said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate that al the RG8 and RG7421 models, even the opaque finished ones, are being made out of Mahogany now?



Down with basswood!


----------



## rifftrauma

Will be picking one of these up thank you very much....


----------



## Deep Blue

I'll be honest, I've been playing a mahogany guitar for the past four years and after acquiring a RG7620 I have become quite the fan of basswood


----------



## brutalwizard

Dang it looks amazing.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Ibanez definitely gave Oz the middle finger this year - appalling range for us to choose from...

I'm going to buy a PRS or EBMM in protest


----------



## lukeshallperish

oh my gooshness


----------



## RickSchneider

Stemp Fester said:


> Ibanez definitely gave Oz the middle finger this year - appalling range for us to choose from...
> 
> I'm going to buy a PRS or EBMM in protest



Where did you find the final Australian catalogue?


----------



## eightsixboy

RickSchneider said:


> Where did you find the final Australian catalogue?





They have updated the Ibanez site. 


I compared the US, Japanese and Australian variants and basically we are getting the same as last year but with worse colour options. 


I think we are getting maybe 1 or 2 of the nice looking 7 strings though but basically none of the nice looking premiums or prestiges.


I have already ordered the RG921WBB direct from Japan, I knew we wouldn't get it so jumped on it after seeing on Japanese sites.


----------



## eightsixboy

I also had to lol at the retail for the Jem70P. The Oz retail is $2699...........


For that sort of cash I could import a brand new J custom. Even if you got it for around 2k its still about $400 more then the Jem70v from last year. I'm sure people will buy it but its pretty hard to justify spending over 2k for an indo guitar.


----------



## Stooge1996

Stemp Fester said:


> Ibanez definitely gave Oz the middle finger this year - appalling range for us to choose from...
> 
> I'm going to buy a PRS or EBMM in protest



Pretty shit that we get next to nothing. Im just finally happy that Cobalt Blue Metallic is finally a finish option over here. Even better we get the 655M


----------



## Dooky

eightsixboy said:


> They have updated the Ibanez site.
> I compared the US, Japanese and Australian variants and basically we are getting the same as last year but with worse colour options.
> I think we are getting maybe 1 or 2 of the nice looking 7 strings though but basically none of the nice looking premiums or prestiges.


I'm hoping they haven't finished updating the site yet. Because so far, in terms of the prestige RG series, Australia gets one new model (RG655M) and nothing else new at all. In fact there are less options than last year (eg: there is no prestige 8 string)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dooky said:


> I'm hoping they haven't finished updating the site yet. Because so far, in terms of the prestige RG series, Australia gets one new model (RG655M) and nothing else new at all. In fact there are less options than last year (eg: there is no prestige 8 string)


 
Aside from the RG655M, I'm slightly disappointed with the AU catalog as well. No Iron Label Xiphos and any premium/prestige Roadcore for us. Hell I actually wouldn't mind the silverburst RG450 for some mutt modding...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Lorcan Ward said:


>



Holy shitfvcking shitfvck. 

Maple boarded? Mahogany natural finish? Fixed bridge?

That is my next guitar.


----------



## RickSchneider

Just saw the AUS catalogue. If that's the final list then I can only assume there's going to be a loootttt of imports into Australia this year


----------



## cardinal

This wonderful man has some pics of the Ibanez booth:

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - NAMM 2015 DAY 1 PHOTOS!!!

I don't know how to link stuff from my phone, but he has some pics of some guitars I don't remember seeing before ($4k RG9 and something labeled the PWN100?).


----------



## gunch

New Artists/Artcores where


----------



## Stemp Fester

And Oz retailers have the nerve to complain about people bypassing them and importing from overseas...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

What is this?






By the name I assume it's a signature model for someone with the initials P.W.

I have no clue who it is.

EDIT: Paul Waggoner, right?


----------



## Radau

Paul Waggoner's new sig I'm pretty sure


----------



## Shimme

DaddleCecapitation said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the name I assume it's a signature model for someone with the initials P.W.
> 
> I have no clue who it is.
> 
> EDIT: Paul Waggoner, right?



Oh god my pants. 

And yeah, that's basically his LACS right there. Dude totally deserves it.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

That is actually Pauls guitar with plenty of play wear on it. This happens with a lot with late releases, I got the sell sheets on it Friday.



Stemp Fester said:


> Ibanez definitely gave Oz the middle finger this year - appalling range for us to choose from...
> 
> I'm going to buy a PRS or EBMM in protest


 
May I correct you in that Australis is giving you the finger, not Ibanez. They could order whatever they wanted from the Ibanez world catalog, and chose not to.

I've had all the new models up with the factory pictures, but I'm having issue with batch photoshopping the show pictures. They're not ending up in the selected folder. And when I try it again, it's telling me the file is in the selected "empty" folder. I'm dumbstruck, and probably just too tired to figure it out.

The maple board Prestige are still suffering from the lack of Prestige finishing that should be expected, the rounded fret ends and edge of fretboard. These necks are just not Prestige grade.

I love the marbled rosewood they're using on the KKB though.

Yes, the UK has the specs wrong, it's Australian Blackwood, also known as Acacia Blackwood, the color code is Koa Brown. They had it listed as Acacia Koa, when only the color is "Koa". Maybe a hair deceptive as it means too many will assume the top is Koa and not just the color.


----------



## -JR-

Ibanez Rules said:


> The maple board Prestige are still suffering from the lack of Prestige finishing that should be expected, the rounded fret ends and edge of fretboard. These necks are just not Prestige grade.



That's disappointing to hear since the RG652AHM is the one I've been considering ordering.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

The 6's showed a little fret end work, the AH is bound and they did edge off the binding, the 7 and 8 had pretty much nothing though. This has been standard on everything Fujigen maple for many years. All the 3000 series RG's with maple were the same.

The flip side, Indo is showing marked improvement!! And the Chinese PS120 was really nice.


----------



## PunchLine

Ibanez Rules said:


> That is actually Pauls guitar with plenty of play wear on it. This happens with a lot with late releases, I got the sell sheets on it Friday.



So Paul's custom guitar is now a standard signature production model, correct? Was there ever an ash body S series before? He has his own Mojotone signature PUs in it. I liked the sound of the bridge PU, not so much the neck PU.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUcnVyzl8ls&src_vid=m2Mq0mUdiTY&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_3145593193 




Ibanez Rules said:


> May I correct you in that Australis is giving you the finger, not Ibanez. They could order whatever they wanted from the Ibanez world catalog, and chose not to.



Does that mean that country managers/responsibles actually create their own catalog from whatever is available in the world catalog each year? Interesting... I thought that was a decision made by the HQ for each market, well maybe except for the US market.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

PunchLine said:


> So Paul's custom guitar is now a standard signature production model, correct? Was there ever an ash body S series before? He has his own Mojotone signature PUs in it. I liked the sound of the bridge PU, not so much the neck PU.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUc...eature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_3145593193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that country managers/responsibles actually create their own catalog from whatever is available in the world catalog each year? Interesting... I thought that was a decision made by the HQ for each market, well maybe except for the US market.


 
Ash S, if you're trying to stump me you have succeeded! 

It's a very thick S though, got to be 1/4" thicker than standard.

Japan wants to sell guitars. Distributors are open to order anything they think they can sell within their territory.


----------



## PunchLine

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ash S, if you're trying to stump me you have succeeded!
> 
> It's a very thick S though, got to be 1/4" thicker than standard.
> 
> Japan wants to sell guitars. Distributors are open to order anything they think they can sell within their territory.



No, no that was never ever the intention. I understand and it makes sense...


----------



## PunchLine

By the way, FRM150 sounds fantastic! I just can't get used to the body style but it sure sounds awesome...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=190BsmNuZj0


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ibanez Rules said:


> Yes, the UK has the specs wrong, it's Australian Blackwood, also known as Acacia Blackwood, the color code is Koa Brown. They had it listed as Acacia Koa, when only the color is "Koa". Maybe a hair deceptive as it means too many will assume the top is Koa and not just the color.



Damn, I emailed them and they said its the specs they got from Ibanez so they won't be changing it anytime soon.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Ibanez Rules said:


> Japan wants to sell guitars. Distributors are open to order anything they think they can sell within their territory.



Interesting, but as far as I know, Europe does not have one single distributor, many countries, but same lineup everywhere. How'd you explain that? Should it be one single distributor, it's time SSO Europeans start an angry mob and occupy their HQ.

I don't really get why time and time again Europe gets stuck with the least interesting models. It seems like a catch22, they don't think there is a market for these models, but they never release a couple to see if they sell well.


----------



## Zalbu

About damn time that Paul gets a signature guitar, does anybody know what trem he's using?


----------



## cardinal

This thing looks kinda awesome.







These are what, $500? $100 fret level and an OFR and this would be a pretty sweet axe.


----------



## Deep Blue

Zalbu said:


> About damn time that Paul gets a signature guitar, does anybody know what trem he's using?



Original Edge I believe, could be wrong though.


----------



## cardinal

^ that looks like a Lo Pro. Looks like the string lock bolts are right there on the saddles rather than extending under the fine tuners.


----------



## Deep Blue

cardinal said:


> ^ that looks like a Lo Pro. Looks like the string lock bolts are right there on the saddles rather than extending under the fine tuners.



Looking again I'm pretty sure you are right.


----------



## kuma

PunchLine said:


> Was there ever an ash body S series before?



They did an MIK SA160 in ash for one year, as far as I know that's the only non-mahogany production S they've ever done. I'd be very interested in the PWM if the purple JS hadn't already claimed my guitar budget, always thought an ash-bodied S would be cool.


----------



## PunchLine

You can take a closer look here in this video by Session. The conversation about the PW100 starts at 6:47.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KJMrRMPOKk


----------



## kevdes93

sick. paul waggoner has been one of my biggest influences ever, he totally deserves a sig. id have to block the trem but id deal. cool to see that its ash and a little heavier/bigger too, the S guitars that ive played all felt like toys they were so thin and light


----------



## PunchLine

Here is more from the Ibanez booth by the Tone King. You can get a glimpse of the ARs, Roadcores, Iceman, Explorer, ARZ, Signature Models, Xiphos etc. Those rosewood top Iron Label models have potential to sound nice. Bill speaks about the JS25ART models hand-drawn by Satriani. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROh3GxVdLVo


----------



## Xaios

cardinal said:


> This thing looks kinda awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what, $500? $100 fret level and an OFR and this would be a pretty sweet axe.



What kind of trem is on this thing? Looks like it might be a TRS unit?


----------



## stuglue

Dawsons uploaded this not long ago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6DoJfFeovE


----------



## beyondcosmos

cardinal said:


> This thing looks kinda awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what, $500? $100 fret level and an OFR and this would be a pretty sweet axe.



Was thinking the exact same thing earlier today--just pick up one of these and mod it a bit.

I still don't trust Indonesian made Ibanez's to be consistently good. I've played a few that were very close to playing as good as Prestige 7s I've owned, but I've never seen them consistently be really good.

If this thing was a prestige though.....


----------



## celticelk

I love the charcoal-finished ash on the Waggoner sig and the multiscale protos. Unfortunately, that's the only thing I like about Ibanez at the moment.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Interesting, but as far as I know, Europe does not have one single distributor, many countries, but same lineup everywhere. How'd you explain that? Should it be one single distributor, it's time SSO Europeans start an angry mob and occupy their HQ.
> 
> I don't really get why time and time again Europe gets stuck with the least interesting models. It seems like a catch22, they don't think there is a market for these models, but they never release a couple to see if they sell well.


 
The EU distributors all get together and determine what the EU catalog will be, but each of them can stray and order spot production models if they wish. I believe Meinl does that all the time.


----------



## Zado

Italy has a distributor,which is Mogar Music. 

Ibanez


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I am giving up trying to photoshop these pics, it keeps telling me the files already exist and won't recognize the folder I'm trying to save them to? I'll have to do it on the PC at home. I'm just loading them fresh from the camera. if anybody wants to troll thru 400+ pictures they'll be loading the next could hours [crapola connection] here.

Index of /namm/images/2015

Catalogs also linked here

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2015/index.htm


----------



## cardinal

Thanks Rich. 

The RG752WM looks way better in those pics than it does in any of the Ibanez glamor shots. 

At least that specific UV71PWH looks nice. Fairly dark piece of rosewood for the board. The fretwork at least looks pretty. Hopefully they all look like that.

The FF Iron Labels look pretty sweet. Nice idea moving the truss rod adjustment to the heel with a thumb wheel. 

Still showing the DCM100, so I guess it's still in production.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I was told by Mike Taft the DCM was going to remain a production model so that's why it was at the show.


----------



## shikamaru

Ibanez Rules said:


> I was told by Mike Taft the DCM was going to remain a production model so that's why it was at the show.



thats awesome news ! I guess it must have sold quite well


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Well there were only 100 and I ordered 8 myself. Which in hindsight may have been a couple too many if it was going to turn into regular production


----------



## Decipher

Ibanez Rules said:


> I was told by Mike Taft the DCM was going to remain a production model so that's why it was at the show.


 Awesome! I absolutely love mine..... Almost enough to have 2 of them LOL.


----------



## PunchLine

9.333,32 USD


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Welp, I was on the fence for that wenge top rg752...Those pics sold me. Should compliment the sub purple one I got a few weeks ago


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez Rules said:


> I was told by Mike Taft the DCM was going to remain a production model so that's why it was at the show.



Well, now I can route one for a neck pickup without feeling bad about it.


----------



## BigPhi84

Rich, what's up with the new knurled design on the Edge Bridge?


----------



## eightsixboy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Aside from the RG655M, I'm slightly disappointed with the AU catalog as well. No Iron Label Xiphos and any premium/prestige Roadcore for us. Hell I actually wouldn't mind the silverburst RG450 for some mutt modding...



Just import the stuff yourself, plenty of Japanese sellers who are trust worthy. I think the majority of the premium range will be under $1000 AUD so you don't pay tax on it.

It really sucks for us Aussies though, with our dollar also going bad compared to the US dollar were only going to get screwed over more in retail stores. 

I went and look at some EBMM last weekend and the guy mentioned there is going to be a price hike on most brands, I think even the normal JP6 is going to be over 3k now


----------



## Sumsar

brutalwizard said:


> Dang it looks amazing.



Ihsahn has a sig 8 string guitar???+??? Or just a random pic in the background???


----------



## kevdes93

ihsahn definitely deserves one. fairly certain thats one of his LACS


----------



## Ibanez Rules

BigPhi84 said:


> Rich, what's up with the new knurled design on the Edge Bridge?


 
That's nothing Ibanez, it's an intonation setup for an Edge bridge. The designer and marketing agent were in the Ibanez booth trying to drum up a factory deal, which probably won't happen unless it's a cheap license deal, but I'll be stocking them personally for all the peeps that keep asking for the old Edge intonation tool. This is really a simple and cool design, makes you smack hand on forehead and go DOH! Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## cardinal

BigPhi84 said:


> Rich, what's up with the new knurled design on the Edge Bridge?



Looks like these: Welcome to Black Cherry USA!

Called "hollow point," for intonation adjustment, but won't work on the Lo Pro/Edge Pro.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Yes, I hadn't had time to check the site yet as I just met them today, but that is it.


----------



## Lotra

cardinal said:


> Looks like these: Welcome to Black Cherry USA!
> 
> Called "hollow point," for intonation adjustment, but won't work on the Lo Pro/Edge Pro.


Looks nice


----------



## Xaios

So what the heck is the "Std. DL 7 bridge"?


----------



## cardinal

^ It's hard to tell from the picks, but it looks like something along the lines of the Lo TRS. It does not look like an Edge Zero variant.


----------



## GXPO

I've just completed a trawl through Rich's pics and will dump them all here. I haven't included everything as I thought there were a few pieces that people would be less than interested in (jazz hollows, Bigsy etc).

Just want to say a huge thank you to Rich for getting these pics and his continued expert advice and opinion on all things Ibanez.

Starting with the sigs. There are plenty of old friends here and some tasty new ones along for the ride:


----------



## GXPO

More sigs:


----------



## GXPO

And more:


----------



## GXPO

Last batch of sigs:


----------



## GXPO

Uppercut range. I love the aesthetic of everyone of these and the new S is giving me some serious financial concerns... Do I really need a mortgage?? Enjoy:


----------



## GXPO

Some great looking RG sixers here. I was a little worried that Ibanez were going to let us down this year but they are pushing every button I have with some of these RG's. Classic, work horse guitars:


----------



## GXPO

More RGs:


----------



## GXPO

Great looking S series as always. Ibanez always seems a bit on the fence as to how much they want to push the S. I think a few additions to sig line up have pushed them in the right direction:


----------



## GXPO

Onto the sevens. Some great new additions here including the fanned fret prototype. I've included every show of the of the FF seven as I know plenty of people want to see it:


----------



## GXPO

More:


----------



## GXPO

Same deal with the eights. Ibanez has our back again:


----------



## GXPO

A couple of tasty nines:


----------



## GXPO

And the pick of the rest. There were plenty others in this section but I didn't really want to post up all the Jazz offerings, though they all looked great. Some lovely Artists in here:


----------



## GXPO

Again, all pics belong to Rich. I just assumed you all hated clicking through those parent directories as much as I do.


----------



## Sparkplug

information overload


----------



## Meximelt

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Me too - i think part of it is that it can only be used on flat top guitars (RG basically). I saw this somewhere in an ibanez description ("perfect for flat body guitars" or something like that)
> 
> Either way, its a great bridge



while the tight end r is designed for the flat top bodies, they could use the regular tight end bridge on other bodies like an s. i have the src6 and its a soundgear body with the tight end bridge. (I'd also have to say it's probably my favorite bridge)


----------



## Andromalia

The fixed bridge walnut top IR seven sure has a strong call.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

My God, that RG652AHMGNB is just about everything I was wanting from Ibanez this year. Almost reminds of a 3120 a little.

Prestige
Body binding
Edge instead of ZR
Birds Eye Maple board
Offset dot inlays
Fantastic finish
It even has some cool pups, that aren't your average stock Ibby swill.

The only thing that could make it better is if it were a Saber, but oh well. Oh and if they had a 7 string version of it.

The RG655MSPM is pretty sweet, as is the blue RG655 with the maple board.  I really like the maple boarded RG752, it's too bad it doesn't have a Lo-Pro7, though. Not really a fan of those Gibraltars or whatever they are. 

Some of those Iron Labels and Standard series RG's and Sabers are pretty awesome looking. Cool finishes. Especially for the price. Throw some upgrades on and they'd be set. Too bad they didn't make some Prestige counterparts to them, though.

Not bad Ibanez, not bad.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow some really nice guitars this year!!!!

The Australian Blackwood tops look really nice, they look like Koa. 

The Fanned Fret 7 looks much bigger up close. Maybe it is 27 on the low end, its hard to know with the perpendicular fret higher up than usual.


----------



## SonicBlur

Man, looks like I'm buying a new Ibanez or two this year! LOL! 

I wish they made a public version of Francesco Artusato's RGA 7 LACS.


----------



## jephjacques

That white Artist is pretty great.

The FF 7 and 8 would look way cooler if they reversed the headstock, then they could cut off the fretboard at the nut, which would look a lot cleaner IMO.


----------



## Warg Master

welll... ....


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

are they not releasing any 6 strings with a lo pro?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> are they not releasing any 6 strings with a lo pro?



The 6-string Sabers have the Lo-Pro.


----------



## technomancer

A couple of those RGs really make me wish I could deal with a 17mm neck thickness...


----------



## UncurableZero

As a cheap guitar lover these new RG421 with the rosewood and claro walnut tops get me really excited:
Ibanez RG421RW - Charcoal Brown Flat | Sweetwater.com
I hope we get these in Europe.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RG421RWBCF


----------



## simonXsludge

Does anyone else wonder why the RGD line ist not extended at all? It seems like the chameleon finish is discontinued, based on what I've seen from NAMM so far, so all that's left are flat black ones and the DCM100. The RGD seems to be fairly popular and I think it would benefit from some exciting new finishes, something glossy/metallic to make those bevels bling for example.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Triple-J

Ibanez just seem to be narrowing down the RGD models each year and it's a shame because it could fit right in with the Iron Label series specs & finishes or even as a lower price model in a similar style to the RG7421PB(RGD with a mahogany body in sapphire blue?....yes please!) and considering there's two sigs using the body shape I'm surprised they haven't tried to revive it yet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

simonXsludge said:


> Does anyone else wonder why the RGD line ist not extended at all? It seems like the chameleon finish is discontinued, based on what I've seen from NAMM so far, so all that's left are flat black ones and the DCM100. The RGD seems to be fairly popular and I think it would benefit from some exciting new finishes, something glossy/metallic to make those bevels bling for example.
> 
> Any thoughts?



The Violet Chameleon is still listed as in production and is in the catalog. They probably just didn't bring it out to NAMM, they don't bring every color of every model typically.



Triple-J said:


> Ibanez just seem to be narrowing down the RGD models each year and it's a shame because it could fit right in with the Iron Label series specs & finishes or even as a lower price model in a similar style to the RG7421PB(RGD with a mahogany body in sapphire blue?....yes please!) and considering there's two sigs using the body shape I'm surprised they haven't tried to revive it yet.



I kinda like they've kept the RGD in the Prestige series. 

I have a feeling the chameleon model isn't selling as well, so they're not throwing more colors at it. They probably will eventually though.


----------



## DeathChord

I'm so impressed with the FF7/8 and I'm glad they chose ash for the tone wood and the finish works very well indeed. I need more specs.
I'm really curious how they are splitting up the board on these from the scale perspective, I'm hoping they will push ahead on the FF8 and go 28 or 28.5.

I also want to see the word Prototype replaced with Available!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

GXPO said:


> Again, all pics belong to Rich. I just assumed you all hated clicking through those parent directories as much as I do.


 
Dude, you're a stud. I know how much work that was. YOU ROCK!


----------



## Given To Fly

Ibanez Rules said:


> Dude, you're a stud. I know how much work that was. YOU ROCK!



Since we can not give positive/negative rep. anymore, thank you GXPO!


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

Ok. So 1 RG421 lefty and thats it ??!!!??? No Prestige lefties ?? Come on Ibanez, anyone can do better than that.


----------



## olejason

Probably going to pick up on of these. Love the color combo and I could use a fixed bridge 7


----------



## MemphisHawk

No one else notice the 10,000 dollar price tag on that Paul Stanley signature Iceman.... !!!!!!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Nik_Left_RG said:


> Ok. So 1 RG421 lefty and thats it ??!!!??? No Prestige lefties ?? Come on Ibanez, anyone can do better than that.



I put in a request for a Prestige L, hopefully maybe the 652KKB.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

Ibanez Rules said:


> I put in a request for a Prestige L, hopefully maybe the 652KKB.



You read my mind Rich. I love everything about that model. I ll be all over that one if it comes through.. Please let me know if they decide to do a small run or something..


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I was asking for high end L's, I'd love it if they did a J Custom, but I know very few would sell. So I added "even a Prestige would be well received, something nicer than the last 1570BK" and he asked which, so I specifically said I think the KKB would do very well in an L. We can only hope they follow thru, but I will bring it up a couple more times. Seems the more I bug them about something the more chance it actually has of making it to market.


----------



## redlol

timbucktu123 said:


> Prepare for complete and utter disappointment



the 707 and 808 pickups aren't even all that bad. They just aren't terribly suited for high gain metal. The 81-7 is pretty good actually. I'd take that over the 707 in an EMG equipped guitar. The 707 is more of a versatile pickup, it can do a lot of things and even has a coil tap version which sounds pretty good. Far better than no name pups.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

Sometime back,I asked an Ibanez rep in Japan about any/if any at all left handed J customs. Got the answer that it'll probably never happen anytime but indicated that a few J-custom were made for some artists. I have not seen any. Like you said, 652KKB should def sell well. God knows I have tried to hunt down a RG3120TWL, def one of the best lefty Ibanez ever made.. Please do keep pushing for the 652KKBL


----------



## redlol

olejason said:


> Probably going to pick up on of these. Love the color combo and I could use a fixed bridge 7




Not usually an ibanez fan but I like this one a lot. That name though  more like a VIN number ffs


----------



## GXPO

Given To Fly said:


> Since we can not give positive/negative rep. anymore, thank you GXPO!



No problem guys. Was bored at work.. 

If anyone needs to repost the exact same on a different forum I still have the text file with the image tags. In fact I'll PM it to you Rich as I think you could post it up on MG at least if you wanted to.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

simonXsludge said:


> Does anyone else wonder why the RGD line ist not extended at all? It seems like the chameleon finish is discontinued, based on what I've seen from NAMM so far, so all that's left are flat black ones and the DCM100. The RGD seems to be fairly popular and I think it would benefit from some exciting new finishes, something glossy/metallic to make those bevels bling for example.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Was wondering the same. The rgd series is the only production line im really interested in at the moment. But I dont want a satin finish... 

EDIT:

Put all of Rich's Photos in an imgur-Album for clearness and bookmarking

http://imgur.com/a/TrXKb

Thanks for the great shots


----------



## Ibanez Rules

GXPO said:


> No problem guys. Was bored at work..
> 
> If anyone needs to repost the exact same on a different forum I still have the text file with the image tags. In fact I'll PM it to you Rich as I think you could post it up on MG at least if you wanted to.



Thanks for that. I only visit here and Jemsite but I will post them at Jemsite and take advantage of the work you did!



drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Was wondering the same. The rgd series is the only production line im really interested in at the moment. But I dont want a satin finish...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Put all of Rich's Photos in an imgur-Album for clearness and bookmarking
> 
> Ibanez NAMM 2015 - Imgur
> 
> Thanks for the great shots



Sometimes I feel like I'm in the stone age. If I knew that existed I'd have loaded them there for everybody to begin with. WHAT is this Imgur thing?!?!

BTW, I had not weeded out but the regular model stuff as I wanted to take my time with [ie] the JS25's to make sure I kept the ones that were the best, so there's a lot of those from good to should have been deleted.

I also have another 30-40 on my camera from Friday to load, whenever I get them off the camera.

Question. I still need to resize those, if I resize and reload them back with the same file name and extension nothing will be disturbed right?


----------



## stuglue

Nik_Left_RG said:


> Ok. So 1 RG421 lefty and thats it ??!!!??? No Prestige lefties ?? Come on Ibanez, anyone can do better than that.



Absolutely piss poor isn't it. And guess what lefty brothers, it's black.


----------



## stuglue

Ibanez Rules said:


> I put in a request for a Prestige L, hopefully maybe the 652KKB.



Oohh, now that I would like, either that or the RG721NTFM-MA, the ash body Premium with maple fretboard.


----------



## Meximelt

am i the only one annoyed at the guitar companies either completely ignoring baritones or snubbing the ones they have. it seems like PRS dropped the Mushok baritone and in ibanez's case it's something along the lines of: lets give the iron label guitars a mahogany body with a nice walnut flat finish, except the baritone, lets just leave that boring and black. I am thinking about getting one, but if they had changed it like the rest i wouldn't be thinking i would be picking one up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Meximelt said:


> am i the only one annoyed at the guitar companies either completely ignoring baritones or snubbing the ones they have. it seems like PRS dropped the Mushok baritone and in ibanez's case it's something along the lines of: lets give the iron label guitars a mahogany body with a nice walnut flat finish, except the baritone, lets just leave that boring and black. I am thinking about getting one, but if they had changed it like the rest i wouldn't be thinking i would be picking one up.



If there's one thing I've noticed it's that as the extended range market share grows the baritone market share decreases. 

Not saying that's right or wrong, but something I've noticed over the last few years.


----------



## Meximelt

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's one thing I've noticed it's that as the extended range market share grows the baritone market share decreases.
> 
> Not saying that's right or wrong, but something I've noticed over the last few years.



It does seem to be true, it's good and bad. i'm of the mindset that i want both to thrive. there all tools to allow us to express, the more the merrier. just annoyed that they seem to be black or gaudy like the hellraiser c-vi (cant stand that black cherry finish with the abalone inlays (its mostly the abalone, i think there's a bit to much on the hellraiser line, again a little to gaudy)


----------



## Meximelt

On a different note I'd like to see Ibanez put out an RG or a S with the 3x3 Iceman headstock. i just think that would be cool. Also a limited run of the stoneman 6 string would also be pretty sweet.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I'm really enjoying everything Ibanez has released this year but would it kill them to put out just 1 H-S 7 that wasnt the Munky sig


----------



## Mike570

redlol said:


> Not usually an ibanez fan but I like this one a lot. That name though  more like a VIN number ffs



A VIN #!
LMAO!


----------



## redlol

stuglue said:


> Absolutely piss poor isn't it. And guess what lefty brothers, it's black.



Ibanez honestly just sucks you won't ever find a good left handed one. There is the rare 1570L though, one on ebay right now if you look, and another beaten up one begging to be finished on the GC used site too for I think 400 bucks.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG

^ there was a rg550 from Japan few days back on evilbay. I got a ebmm JP few years back just because of the poor selection from Ibanez. Here's hoping that Rich's request comes through.


----------



## simonXsludge

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Violet Chameleon is still listed as in production and is in the catalog. They probably just didn't bring it out to NAMM, they don't bring every color of every model typically.
> 
> I kinda like they've kept the RGD in the Prestige series.
> 
> I have a feeling the chameleon model isn't selling as well, so they're not throwing more colors at it. They probably will eventually though.


Ah, good to know. I wasn't so fond of the execution of that chameleon finish, to be honest. If it was richer and glossy, it would have made much more of an impact. The way it is, it's just a tad off. 

I don't mind that the RGD line is Prestige only and I would probably buy more if they introduced more exciting finishes, but for now I'm sorted with the 2127FX and DCM100. I dig everything about them and would love an 8-string version and also wouldn't mind the rebirth of the 6.


----------



## Skullet

Just spoke to my local shop regarding the apex 200, they phoned up the distribuotr and they informed them the apex200 isnt coming to the UK. I'm sad


----------



## PunchLine

More on the PW100 model from Paul Waggoner himself. Great guitar!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Uu2770NEo


----------



## curlyvice

I'm really curious about the neck profile in the Paul Waggoner sig. Personally I'm hoping for something slightly beefier than the Super Wizard profile.


----------



## zimbloth

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I'm really enjoying everything Ibanez has released this year but would it kill them to put out just 1 H-S 7 that wasnt the Munky sig



Yeah it probably would man, because basically no one would buy it. You have to put yourselves in their shoes. Its a huge financial risk to release "out there" stuff like that which only appeals to less than 1% of guitarists. The Munky one had it because its what he wanted and its a signature model. I'm fairly certain the APEX100/200 werent hot sellers, so that didn't help matters.

There's only so many things they can put out each year. I think this year with all the cool exotic wood models, more models with ebony boards, more models with Bare Knuckles, more with maple fingerboards, etc... its about as diverse as a lineup as one can realistically expect


----------



## zimbloth

curlyvice said:


> I'm really curious about the neck profile in the Paul Waggoner sig. Personally I'm hoping for something slightly beefier than the Super Wizard profile.



I played it at NAMM, it is a bit thicker than the other S series necks. Still thin though


----------



## curlyvice

zimbloth said:


> I played it at NAMM, it is a bit thicker than the other S series necks. Still thin though



That's great to hear. Bad news for the old wallet though.

Any word on a release date?


----------



## eightsixboy

I got my RG921WBB today . Looks so nice. Plays decent enough, needs new strings and lemon oil treatment. All new guitars I have bought all feel so dry, both strings and fretboard wise. 


The burl is really nice, in the pics it looks flat but it is actually a very raw finish. The wenge neck is also really, love the feel of it. 


That all being said, I am a bit disappointed in the premium range though, this is the nicest looking I have had but the overall feel of the premiums isn't that good, I might be expecting to much for the money but if they nailed the overall QC they would be much better guitars.


----------



## simonXsludge

Got a sick top there.


----------



## zimbloth

curlyvice said:


> That's great to hear. Bad news for the old wallet though.
> 
> Any word on a release date?



Ibanez says Summer, but you never know with them. Their release dates are notoriously inaccurate.


----------



## PunchLine

eightsixboy said:


> I got my RG921WBB today . Looks so nice. Plays decent enough, needs new strings and lemon oil treatment. All new guitars I have bought all feel so dry, both strings and fretboard wise.
> 
> 
> The burl is really nice, in the pics it looks flat but it is actually a very raw finish. The wenge neck is also really, love the feel of it.
> 
> 
> That all being said, I am a bit disappointed in the premium range though, this is the nicest looking I have had but the overall feel of the premiums isn't that good, I might be expecting to much for the money but if they nailed the overall QC they would be much better guitars.



Looks stunning! Congratulations and happy playing


----------



## Omura

eightsixboy said:


> I got my RG921WBB today . Looks so nice. Plays decent enough, needs new strings and lemon oil treatment. All new guitars I have bought all feel so dry, both strings and fretboard wise.
> 
> 
> The burl is really nice, in the pics it looks flat but it is actually a very raw finish. The wenge neck is also really, love the feel of it.
> 
> 
> That all being said, I am a bit disappointed in the premium range though, this is the nicest looking I have had but the overall feel of the premiums isn't that good, I might be expecting to much for the money but if they nailed the overall QC they would be much better guitars.



Tga burl too is really great looking, the wenge board doesn't look so great though IMO, it doesn't have that lovely chocolatey striping that I hoped it would.


----------



## ghostred7

I find their lack of Xiphos 7 disturbing


----------



## Dabo Fett

There's alot of cool stuff, but nothing that really pops out as a got to have it guitar as far as 7s. I spent the last two months just waiting to see what's being released, and honestly, I'm more interested in the red art star than anything else haha


----------



## kevdes93

that top is awesome looking, but i gotta say that FB just makes the whole thing look a little cheap. its just waaaaay too bright.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kevdes93 said:


> that top is awesome looking, but i gotta say that FB just makes the whole thing look a little cheap. its just waaaaay too bright.



I'll never understand how folks equate lighter color fretboards with cheap when that's most certainly not the case. 

Wood isn't sold in hue like meat per pound. The only exception is Ebony as the species of the real dark stuff is getting rarer and rarer. In fact most Ebony on production guitars these days is lighter than that guitar pictured, it's just made black artificially. 

Take a look at the Pau Ferro boards on some Suhrs, can't tell me that's "cheap".


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Very nice looking guitar! Is only available in Australia?


----------



## kevdes93

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand how folks equate lighter color fretboards with cheap when that's most certainly not the case.
> 
> Wood isn't sold in hue like meat per pound. The only exception is Ebony as the species of the real dark stuff is getting rarer and rarer. In fact most Ebony on production guitars these days is lighter than that guitar pictured, it's just made black artificially.
> 
> Take a look at the Pau Ferro boards on some Suhrs, can't tell me that's "cheap".



just preference i guess.


----------



## Triple-J

Skullet said:


> Just spoke to my local shop regarding the apex 200, they phoned up the distribuotr and they informed them the apex200 isnt coming to the UK. I'm sad



They must have got that wrong or changed their mind really quickly as the Apex-200 is on the UK version of the Ibanez website which would indicate it's available here plus Thomann has it in stock already. Ibanez APEX200 - Thomann UK


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

MemphisHawk said:


> No one else notice the 10,000 dollar price tag on that Paul Stanley signature Iceman.... !!!!!!


 
I thought I misread it at first actually when I saw it. I mean seriously, I know Kiss have some crazy fans, but $10k! It's not even one of a kind either. 

I couldn't believe how expensive Jake's guitar from Periphery is too! Actually all of the prices I saw in the pics in this thread seemed too high.


----------



## Skullet

Triple-J said:


> They must have got that wrong or changed their mind really quickly as the Apex-200 is on the UK version of the Ibanez website which would indicate it's available here plus Thomann has it in stock already. Ibanez APEX200 - Thomann UK



Phoning my local shop tomorrow - if the distributor says it again i will buy from thomann


----------



## Insinfier

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I thought I misread it at first actually when I saw it. I mean seriously, I know Kiss have some crazy fans, but $10k! It's not even one of a kind either.
> 
> I couldn't believe how expensive Jake's guitar from Periphery is too! Actually all of the prices I saw in the pics in this thread seemed too high.



Remember they are MSRP and not what you would actually pay when you buy one.


----------



## odibrom

Ok, so please can anyone school me on the meaning of "MSRP"? Ok, I'm dumb, I know, but I wanna learn... that counts, right?


----------



## VigilSerus

Manufacturer's suggested retail price. Exactly what is means lol.


----------



## cardinal

Manufacturer's suggested retail price. Sometimes it's more than a "suggestion."


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Why does MSRP even exist? I never see anything actually priced according to MSRP.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> Why does MSRP even exist? I never see anything actually priced according to MSRP.



Technically it serves as a "direct price", or a price you can pay the manufacturer for directly. So you should be able to call up Hoshino Gakki and tell them you want a guitar and are willing to pay their retail price. It lets the dealers have an "incentive price", or a price that they're willing to sell it to you for as incentive to go with that dealer. 

The often related "MAP" or Minimum Advertised Price is the lowest that an authorized dealer can, as it says, advertise the price as. That's the price you typically see listed on sites like Guitar Center or Musician's Friend. 

Depending on the dealer agreement an authorized dealer can often sell anything at whatever price they want (there are noted exceptions, like Mesa). They just can't paste that price all over print ads or the Internet.

There is also the "MSP" or "Minimum Selling Price, which is often determined in the dealer agreement which outlines the very least they can sell something for before breaching the contract. This is usually an anti-fraud measure these days. 

Worth mentioning, these terms are pretty antiquated and the MSRP these days usually serves as an artificial price that no one is meant to pay, but allows retailers to say they're giving you a bargain or a good deal by reducing it to the MAP right away.


----------



## Given To Fly

I'm not involved with the retail side of the musical instrument business (except as a consumer) but I love learning about it. When dealing with a retailer the one number you want to know is the one number that is almost impossible to find which is "dealer cost." The reality is dealer cost is where the line is drawn but no business will get anywhere near that line unless special circumstances are involved, ex. they want to move inventory and are willing to take a loss. Business 101: businesses need to make a profit in order to stay in business. 

As this pertains to Ibanez, I used to know what dealer cost was as a percentage of the MSRP but things have changed since then and my memory is foggy at best. However, I remember enough to know that if I were to buy a new Ibanez I would go to IbanezRules. I know how much a comparable setup would cost me locally and if I subtract that amount from the total price, the price of the guitar is more than fair. 

To get back on topic, when Ibanez shows a prototype, specifically the fanned fret RG7/8's, what exactly are they showing us? Are they future models that have not entered production? Are they used to "test the waters" to see if such a guitar has a market? Both?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Given To Fly said:


> To get back on topic, when Ibanez shows a prototype, specifically the fanned fret RG7/8's, what exactly are they showing us? Are they future models that have not entered production? Are they used to "test the waters" to see if such a guitar has a market? Both?



Not too long ago they used to bring a handful of LACS guitars to drum up interest and showcase what they can do for artists. They stopped doing that around 2007 I believe. 

The thing is NAMM isn't nearly as important as it once was to these large companies so their release cycles aren't as exact anymore. 

I think Ibanez has realized that you need to hype things up pretty good these days. So they go and make something really cool, but overall not cost effective, and say it's a Prototype. Folks go online and to dealers talking about that Proto and then BOOM, they release a production ready version if they think it's worth it.


----------



## kevdes93

i hope we get production model FFs, just not in the form of an iron label


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kevdes93 said:


> i hope we get production model FFs, just not in the form of an iron label



Unfortunately, it looks like Ibanez is putting a lot into the Iron Label stuff. I understand why, MII guitars are more accepted now and adding a couple bucks worth of wholesale namebrand pickups and blank boards is easy and cheap. 

All Iron Label guitars are are Standard Series with better pickups (usually) and a more "Metal" or "Sleek" look to them. 

I have a feeling that they'll keep these Iron Label, as much as I hate that idea. I'd MUCH rather pay through the teeth for a Prestige or settle for a Premium, heck I'd even take a Standard Series if the price was right. I just can't swallow the Iron Label pricing for that quality point. 

Who knows, maybe they'll be better by next year........


----------



## PunchLine

Adam Of Angels said:


> Why does MSRP even exist? I never see anything actually priced according to MSRP.



There are number of functions of MSRP. The manufacturer has to have list prices to announce to the end customers and also to its channel (distributors, dealers, retailers, e-tailers, etc.). The distributor buys at a discount from the MSRP, let's say 50%, and then marks it up by 20% to sell to its dealer network. The dealer then has a margin of MAP (minimum advertised price) minus his purchase price. MAP is smaller than MSRP. MSRP is the price level from where the bargaining process starts. Since MAP is smaller than the MSRP, the end customer also "feels" like he is buying at a discount.

Then MAP kicks in to protect price wars and maintain reseller margins. The manufacturer must have a legal agreement (reseller/distributor agreement terms of sale, etc.) with the reseller to enforce the MSRP and the MAP. 

It sounds contradictory to the "free trade" philosophy but businesses and government have experienced that price wars are worse in general so they introduce some form of regulation. As far as I know similar practices apply in most countries, some are regulated by law, some are common trade practices. 

Here is some info on MSRP and MAP:

https://www.nuvonium.com/blog/view/manufacturer-suggest-retail-price-msrp-vs-minimum-advertised-price-map-expl

Here is some information on how MAP affects business in the US market: https://www.sba.gov/blogs/how-minimum-advertised-pricing-impacts-your-retail-or-online-stores-marketing-efforts


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

There's a big part in contract sales agreements between manufacturers and retailers. If a retailer under sells too much of a product, they'll lose their license to sell it, basically ruining the integrity of the product made by the manufacturer. Or in the case of big corporate chains, the manufacturer may stop supplying the best products (highest end things for example) to a particular store, even asking at the coporate level to stop sending things there. That's why some things can be sold so low at or under gross product, some not. Sometimes throughout the year manufacturers will allow it on certain things, or if a sale is so high (consumer is buying so mcuh stuff) it's justified for business (which still requires a phone call to keep report). Each manufacturer is different with this. For some it's the overall bottom line, for others it's regarding individual items. PRS PS are a good example. Used gear is totally different, making that line way more flexable. So all that plugs into price wars, MSRP, MAP, MSP, etc.


----------



## lawizeg

I really like that poplar S 7, everything I like about the older 6 string version without all the chrome and inlays and pickup rings(bleh). And my WORD the koa RG652s are so nice!

Don't really have words for that Uppercut S. 

The FFs are intersting but it is somewhat frightening what could go wrong with them under the Iron Label quality.

Ibanez and Caparison making life with no money real hard..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lawizeg said:


> The FFs are intersting but it is somewhat frightening what could go wrong with them under the Iron Label quality.



Now, I beat up on the Iron Label series pretty harshly, but it's not like they're showing up with significant issues or build flaws. They just aren't as good for the price and feature set given.


----------



## zimbloth

The Iron Label guitars always come with a somewhat cheap feeling raw (un-satined) maple neck and shoddy factory setups. A little steel wool and a proper setup and theres nothing to worry about with them. I prefer the Prestiges too, but there's nothing about the Iron Labels thats any worse than the top end ESP/LTDs or Schecters IMO. I've had good luck with them so far, it just requires some TLC.


----------



## odibrom

Muchas gracias for schooling this fellow here...


----------



## HumanFuseBen

i;m gonna tell you, the fanned 7 felt pretty damn great. Whenever it goes into production, i would definitely consider getting one. They said they were going to continue messing with where to put the "straight" fret (on the prototype its at 12), so we will see where that goes.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worth mentioning, these terms are pretty antiquated and the MSRP these days usually serves as an artificial price that no one is meant to pay, but allows retailers to say they're giving you a bargain or a good deal by reducing it to the MAP right away.



This is how MSRP has seemed to me ever since i've been pining over gear at various online and retail stores. For someone to actually pay the MSRP is akin to aliens crashing at Roswell - it may have happened, but no one has ever actually proven that it happened.



zimbloth said:


> The Iron Label guitars always come with a somewhat cheap feeling raw (un-satined) maple neck and shoddy factory setups. A little steel wool and a proper setup and theres nothing to worry about with them. I prefer the Prestiges too, but there's nothing about the Iron Labels thats any worse than the top end ESP/LTDs or Schecters IMO. I've had good luck with them so far, it just requires some TLC.



Agreed - the neck on my SIR70FD does not feel nearly as nice as my RG921, just based on the feel of the wood/finish....heck some folks may like it that way though. Basically is typical import ibanez quality. But it is a nice playing guitar and sounds good. I can also understand the price issue Max raises, unless you are after the exact pickups installed, then it kinda works out price wise if you factor in say the cost of a set of EMG's (example - $400 RG + $200 EMG pickups = $599 street price = pretty fair). I'm not even sure why i'm getting rid of mine honestly as the stock dimarzio's are great, I just want the next guitar really  ...and this is the guitar i own I've bonded with the least at the moment.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like Ibanez is putting a lot into the Iron Label stuff. I understand why, MII guitars are more accepted now and adding a couple bucks worth of wholesale namebrand pickups and blank boards is easy and cheap.
> 
> All Iron Label guitars are are Standard Series with better pickups (usually) and a more "Metal" or "Sleek" look to them.
> 
> I have a feeling that they'll keep these Iron Label, as much as I hate that idea. I'd MUCH rather pay through the teeth for a Prestige or settle for a Premium, heck I'd even take a Standard Series if the price was right. I just can't swallow the Iron Label pricing for that quality point.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they'll be better by next year........



I would directly compare an Iron Label to a Premium as far as quality, at least from my personal experience. I have one Premium RG and one Iron Label, and from an owners standpoint the Iron Label's quality was a hair better. As a tech, I consistently setup two different Iron Labels (Both S6's, coincidentally) and I was floored by both the first time I got to work on them. 

For the negative - my RG Premium was unbearable without a neck shim and constant tweaking. Don't get me wrong, once it was done it was done and it ended up being a great guitar, but the work it needed almost made me give up on it. I set up a friends Premium RG7, and although a better experience, definitely needed a lot of TLC. The 3 Iron Labels I consistently work with are all great guitars, but I've felt probably 4-6 more at Guitar Center and my local music store, and good god did they need some love. Lets not even talk about the Premium UV. Vomit worthy.

The point of all this is if you throw out 20-30 FF Iron Labels, or Premiums if they go that route, or whatever it may be, any critical guitar player is going to hate at least 5 of them. Lemons are a plenty in these series', unfortunately. When God gives you lemons, you file down the sharp frets, oil it up, and ride it until the wheels fall off. This is of course a bad thing, but its the risk we all have to take when not going for a MIJ axe. Ibanez needs to become more aware that we the people actually consider some of our purchases a risk.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I would directly compare an Iron Label to a Premium as far as quality, at least from my personal experience.



I respect your experience and what you've seen - guess it just goes to show, check the guitar yourself. My experience was bit different, with the Iron label having poorly routed pickup mounting holes and some finish issues with the binding (nothing horrible, just not perfect), along with the aforementioned neck "raw" feel, which could be a personal taste thing really. Again I was satisfied with the guitar, but i could see the step down in quality from my premium (which i love). I've seen IL's at GC that seemed flawless too. I would not steer anyway away from Iron Label if the guitar has the features they want.

Also worth noting that some of the IL's are now made in China, which kills that whole "premium factory" myth that some folks (not saying you are) seem to perpetuate. Regardless, my Chinese ARZ307 is a nice, well built guitar.


----------



## zimbloth

The Premiums are just Iron Labels with better fretwork and smoother necks mainly. Both ILs and Premiums are great once they've had a good setup.


----------



## timbucktu123

I generally think that almost all guitars need setups before they can be truly great. so having to get a guitar looked at by a tech is pretty standard practice for me.

if they're a decent price i wouldn't mind picking one up.


----------



## lawizeg

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I respect your experience and what you've seen - guess it just goes to show, check the guitar yourself. My experience was bit different, with the Iron label having poorly routed pickup mounting holes and some finish issues with the binding (nothing horrible, just not perfect), along with the aforementioned neck "raw" feel, which could be a personal taste thing really. Again I was satisfied with the guitar, but i could see the step down in quality from my premium (which i love). I've seen IL's at GC that seemed flawless too. I would not steer anyway away from Iron Label if the guitar has the features they want.
> 
> Also worth noting that some of the IL's are now made in China, which kills that whole "premium factory" myth that some folks (not saying you are) seem to perpetuate. Regardless, my Chinese ARZ307 is a nice, well built guitar.



Hmm,  I guess I had confused random things I had heard with Iron Label. Good to know they're decent, especially from y'all.


----------



## benny

I can sit here glad that my wallet will not cry quarters and dimes, and my credit card, for Ibanez this year. Maybe used, but not new.


----------



## cardinal

I played a few Iron Labels off the wall at GC. I thought they were fine. No worse playing than the '14 Loomis right next to them IMHO.


----------



## SonicBlur

cardinal said:


> I played a few Iron Labels off the wall at GC. I thought they were fine. No worse playing than the '14 Loomis right next to them IMHO.



See but I've played three different Ibanez J.Custom guitars (2 six strings and one 7 string) at GC and other than a better setup for low action they didn't feel or sound at all different than my Ibanez Premium. At the end of the day play what sounds good to you and you're doing fine.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I want one, almost just for the hell of it. I never thought in my dreams Ibanez would ever make them. So out of novelty and hope that they are awesome, I'm going to order one when they come out. But I'll order it from The Axe Palace #1 for any necessary setup and prep work and #2 if it blows and is an epic fail I'm blaming it on Nick. Classic CYA


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Good to hear that not all IL's are like the several that are at one of my local GC's. The worst fret ends I've ever seen on Ibbies. Sharp and sticking way out. Felt awful. Fretwork on the $300 Schecters was so much better than the Ibbies that cost twice as much.


----------



## simonXsludge

The Iron Label series can be hit or miss for sure, I've tried better and worse.

The one that actually floored me was the blue neck-thru Iron Label RGT7. Maybe I just got lucky with the one I tried, but as an owner of two Prestige RGTs, I honestly didn't feel much of a quality difference. The fretwork was on point (which is where they can fall short), the setup great out of the box. Really a pleasant surprise.

The Iron Label ARZ 8-string I'm trying right now is pretty decent, too. Plays easily, frets are solid, nothing to complain.

My M80M came with a lotta more issues than those two.


----------



## Geysd

jwade said:


> I'm hoping for:
> 
> ...
> 
> -Prestige 7 Jake Bowen sig



Oh yeah! An optional fixed bridge would also nice.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I kind of want that RG7421 in the walnut finish, with the mahogany body instead of basswood. I just love how it looks and that it has a neat looking matching headstock! I want a second 7 string that I can mod with some new pickups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

simonXsludge said:


> The Iron Label series can be hit or miss for sure, I've tried better and worse.
> 
> The one that actually floored me was the blue neck-thru Iron Label RGT7. Maybe I just got lucky with the one I tried, but as an owner of two Prestige RGTs, I honestly didn't feel much of a quality difference. The fretwork was on point (which is where they can fall short), the setup great out of the box. Really a pleasant surprise.
> 
> The Iron Label ARZ 8-string I'm trying right now is pretty decent, too. Plays easily, frets are solid, nothing to complain.
> 
> My M80M came with a lotta more issues than those two.



Was that IR RGT7 the NAMM one? I remember the IR stuff last NAMM getting tons of good reviews, but the actual production stuff wasn't, and still isn't from what I seen, great.


----------



## zimbloth

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was that IR RGT7 the NAMM one? I remember the IR stuff last NAMM getting tons of good reviews, but the actual production stuff wasn't, and still isn't from what I seen, great.



Hate to sound like a broken record, but all of the Indonesian models are just dandy with a proper setup. The only exception has been the M80M models which are utter pieces of crap with too many inherent flaws that no tech can fix. At least in our experience. Every M80M I've received had to go back to Ibanez. But all the RGITs, RGIRs, SIX, SIRs, Xiphos, etc have been sweet. Just need a little TLC with the setups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

zimbloth said:


> Hate to sound like a broken record, but all of the Indonesian models are just dandy with a proper setup. The only exception has been the M80M models which are utter pieces of crap with too many inherent flaws that no tech can fix. At least in our experience. Every M80M I've received had to go back to Ibanez. But all the RGITs, RGIRs, SIX, SIRs, Xiphos, etc have been sweet. Just need a little TLC with the setups.



Sorry Nick, I can only go with what I've had in my hands. 

We all know I love Ibanez, even the MII and MIC stuff. I've gotten my hands on over two dozen Iron Label models at this point, from the lower spec 6-string RGs up to 7 and 8 string RGs and Sabers. I cannot, on good faith recommend them to someone in the market for a guitar in the price range. I'd honestly recommend a Schecter or LTD over them, and considering how much crap I've flung at those brands, that says something. 

I know my way around setups, and the effort I'd have to put in on what I've seen just isn't worth it to the average, doesn't really mess with stuff player. 

I want the Iron Labels to be great. I really wish they were. They're not yet. They'll get better eventually and I know I'll find a really good one someday soon. 

I don't have a horse in this race. I'm not an Ibanez rep or dealer, merely a fan.


----------



## zimbloth

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry Nick, I can only go with what I've had in my hands.
> 
> We all know I love Ibanez, even the MII and MIC stuff. I've gotten my hands on over two dozen Iron Label models at this point, from the lower spec 6-string RGs up to 7 and 8 string RGs and Sabers. I cannot, on good faith recommend them to someone in the market for a guitar in the price range. I'd honestly recommend a Schecter or LTD over them, and considering how much crap I've flung at those brands, that says something.
> 
> I know my way around setups, and the effort I'd have to put in on what I've seen just isn't worth it to the average, doesn't really mess with stuff player.
> 
> I want the Iron Labels to be great. I really wish they were. They're not yet. They'll get better eventually and I know I'll find a really good one someday soon.
> 
> I don't have a horse in this race. I'm not an Ibanez rep or dealer, merely a fan.



Completely reasonable, of course. The Prestiges are dramatically nicer than the Iron Labels, there is no question about it. I own 5 Ibanez currently, all are MIJ models so I hear ya. And yes, what may be a simple fix for me may not be simple for the average player, fair point. All I can say is I have shipped a lot of Iron Labels and have had zero complaints and zero returns. A good setup and some steel wool go a long way. I wish they were perfect out of the box though certainly, that would save me a lot of time/money. But people shouldn't be scared of them, they're nice IMO.

The Indonesian 8-strings are the ones I've had the most problems with for a variety of reasons. Not only do they have the usual bridge radius not matching the fingerboard radius flaw (often requiring shims), but a lot of them have had really poor frets. In such a case I of course just send those back to Ibanez, which I would hope any Ibanez dealer would too upon inspecting them. The idea of a guitar like that ever reaching a customer's hands baffles my mind.

As far as the Schecters and LTDs, I will agree those are far higher quality out of the box than the Iron Labels. PRS SE as well.


----------



## simonXsludge

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was that IR RGT7 the NAMM one? I remember the IR stuff last NAMM getting tons of good reviews, but the actual production stuff wasn't, and still isn't from what I seen, great.


Nah, I had one sent to me from their regular stock just to try it. I didn't keep it because I had no use for it really, but the one I got was on point. I have heard different things from people trying them, so maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Lotra

I just had a funny episode yesterday..... As I´m from Europe a lot of my stuff I order it from the known by all Thomann, so yesterday I sent an email to the sales department asking some information about a especific new model from Ibanez ( If they will have it , when available , price tag etc..bla..bla.)
My surprise was the reply, he just reply me with a link to another webstore
GUITARGUITAR - Edinburgh, Glasgow & Newcastle Guitar Shops, Online Store
Are they ( guitarguitar) trustworthy?? some of you had experience dealing with them ??
Do I have to pay any customhouse fees ?? I know we all europe but with the British we´ll never know


----------



## Skullet

Yes guitarguitar is legit - i have several guitars that came from the glasgow shop and no you do not pay custom fees on this as you are in the EU.


----------



## aneurysm

Didn´t know of this Shop but they have a huge Selection of Schecters


----------



## cip 123

Yea no custom fees, however in my experience guitarguitar aren't the greatest for setting up guitars. Ive played plenty of guitars in the Glasgow shop with sharp frets, high action and wrongly set up trems. It's basically GuitarCenter for the UK. But thats just my opinion


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Pics of the Ibanez RG752WMFX-OL are up on some Japanese sites. As with most Ibbys the tops can very a lot from straight wenge to spiral pattern.


----------



## zimbloth

Here is one I shipped out yesterday to a customer with BKP Black Hawks installed:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Looks awesome!!!! Whats your opinion this model compared to all the others you've owned? You used to have a Mahogany BOL 7 with the same oil finish.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I sent both 752WM's back. The truss rods were sitting at the back of the channels, one you could only get the wrench on 1/3 the nut, the other would barely go on, but [like the other] somebody had put 2 chips on the edge of the truss rout getting the wrench off the nuts. When they give me a good one I'll be happy to sell it, very nice, otherwise.


----------



## zimbloth

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Looks awesome!!!! Whats your opinion this model compared to all the others you've owned? You used to have a Mahogany BOL 7 with the same oil finish.



Each one we've had in has been spectacular so far. It doesn't really feel or sound like the RG7621M-BOL did, because of the birdseye maple fingerboard likely. It reminds me more of the LACS Buz McGrath piece I had a while back which was spec'd out similarly to this. They tend to have some weight to it and feel very solid. 

I like it a lot. I think you'll like yours too. Its my favorite of the 2015 7-strings so far, although I really enjoy the S5527Q models also.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

zimbloth said:


> Each one we've had in has been spectacular so far. .



You're luckier than I am, if you've got any to spare give me a call and I'll arrange shipping 

They're finally adding truss operation to the QC checklist. Which you'd expect to be on the list, but knowing the constraints the checkers are under to move product thru fast [understaffed, overworked] that's one they've left "factory inspected". 

I just finished a 652KKB and it was close to the back, but it was fully free and rout edge perfect. And how could you not love this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Is that your gold package with the rounded frets or did it come like that?



zimbloth said:


> Each one we've had in has been spectacular so far. It doesn't really feel or sound like the RG7621M-BOL did, because of the birdseye maple fingerboard likely. It reminds me more of the LACS Buz McGrath piece I had a while back which was spec'd out similarly to this. They tend to have some weight to it and feel very solid.
> 
> I like it a lot. I think you'll like yours too. Its my favorite of the 2015 7-strings so far, although I really enjoy the S5527Q models also.



Awesome, I can't wait to get it. Hopefully we see some 26.5" options in the future.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

That was a gold package, but I love these woods they're using.


----------



## Ibanez Rules




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I've said it before, and I will say it again...this is my next seven-string, bar none...literally bar none, since I block my trem bridges.


----------



## DeathMentaL

So i just ordered a RG852MPB, wonder if im the first in the country with 1.


----------



## Vehuel

Yes, 3 guys in Europe they say  

I'm one of these 3


----------



## cip 123

zimbloth said:


>




This doesn't come with a trem by any chance does it?


----------



## DeathMentaL

Vehuel said:


> Yes, 3 guys in Europe they say
> 
> I'm one of these 3



How are you finding it? I'll throw up some pics and sound clips from it when it comes. May take a little while since its being imported from the states.


----------



## kevdes93

cip 123 said:


> This doesn't come with a trem by any chance does it?



Nope, it does not


----------



## Vehuel

I asked to the musical store I used to go because they listed it few montg ago on their website, but it wasn t available sonI asked to them and they could order it. I m gonna have it during september 

When will you have yours?


----------



## DeathMentaL

Vehuel said:


> I asked to the musical store I used to go because they listed it few montg ago on their website, but it wasn t available sonI asked to them and they could order it. I m gonna have it during september
> 
> When will you have yours?



Thursday.


----------



## Vehuel

Nice.


----------



## zimbloth

cip 123 said:


> This doesn't come with a trem by any chance does it?



Nope.


----------



## DeathMentaL

it came;
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/298102-ngd-rg852mpb-first-uk.html


----------



## Vehuel

Nice i'm gonna check


----------



## MoshJosh

BrailleDecibel said:


> I've said it before, and I will say it again...this is my next seven-string, bar none...literally bar none, since I block my trem bridges.



Would it have killed them to charge 1 more cent for that JEM JR... I mean COME ON!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

MoshJosh said:


> Would it have killed them to charge 1 more cent for that JEM JR... I mean COME ON!



It's all sales tactic. $1999,99 looks less than $2000,-. I do this when I'm selling something, it actually works and pulls more audience.


----------



## crystallake

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> It's all sales tactic. $1999,99 looks less than $2000,-. I do this when I'm selling something, it actually works and pulls more audience.



He meant the $666.65 axe.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

crystallake said:


> He meant the $666.65 axe.



Whelp, I'm an idiot. Nevermind then


----------



## crystallake

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Whelp, I'm an idiot. Nevermind then



No sweat. It took me a second too, since I first looked at the $2k price tag.


----------



## drotberg

Got my RG752 a few weeks ago (pic attached). Loving it! Ibanez finally returned to the glory days.


----------



## odibrom

Why, ibanez, aren't offset dots the norm? why, Ibanez why?


----------



## Xaios

Offset dots have _never_ been the norm for Ibanez.


----------



## odibrom

... hence the question... I was being rhetorical...


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Anyone else with a PWM100 on order? I ordered one through axe palace, the wait is killing me!!


----------



## Buffnuggler

HeadofaHessian said:


> Anyone else with a PWM100 on order? I ordered one through axe palace, the wait is killing me!!



i don't have one, but im aggressively considering it. i really want one, but if possible i'd like to wait a bit on it. i have no idea how big the run is though, so i've been keeping my eye on the various dealers, once i see them start selling out i will probably snag one.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Buffnuggler said:


> i don't have one, but im aggressively considering it. i really want one, but if possible i'd like to wait a bit on it. i have no idea how big the run is though, so i've been keeping my eye on the various dealers, once i see them start selling out i will probably snag one.



When I ordered mine from Axe palace they said the run was "very limited". I saw BTBAM a few weeks ago in Boise and went through the meet and greet and asked Paul if he had heard anything about when they were supposed to start shipping and he said he was hearing sometime in august. Super nice guy by the way, just made me want the guitar more hahah. He was extremely excited to hear that I pre ordered one!


----------



## Buffnuggler

HeadofaHessian said:


> When I ordered mine from Axe palace they said the run was "very limited". I saw BTBAM a few weeks ago in Boise and went through the meet and greet and asked Paul if he had heard anything about when they were supposed to start shipping and he said he was hearing sometime in august. Super nice guy by the way, just made me want the guitar more hahah. He was extremely excited to hear that I pre ordered one!



oh man you're making me want to pull the trigger. i don't even see Axe Palace as having it listed on their site, so maybe you got the only one they had? if the run truly is super limited these things will have ridiculous aftermarket value because Paul has so many fans that would want these, and even beyond that the guitar is clearly suited for a huge range of styles. 

i tracked down the same model Saber as he was playing in the Alaska video when that album came out thinking "i've gotta have paul's guitar." it's cool too, he had an LACS RG that was like the sister guitar to this S, but i'm glad his sig is what it is since he's basically always played the S shape.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Buffnuggler said:


> oh man you're making me want to pull the trigger. i don't even see Axe Palace as having it listed on their site, so maybe you got the only one they had? if the run truly is super limited these things will have ridiculous aftermarket value because Paul has so many fans that would want these, and even beyond that the guitar is clearly suited for a huge range of styles.
> 
> i tracked down the same model Saber as he was playing in the Alaska video when that album came out thinking "i've gotta have paul's guitar." it's cool too, he had an LACS RG that was like the sister guitar to this S, but i'm glad his sig is what it is since he's basically always played the S shape.


They haven't ever had it listed i just emailed and they said they had a couple on order so i put money down to claim one!


----------

